# AYURVEDIC POWDER ADVICE + Excerpt from: Cherie Ayurveda Vol: 1



## Candy_C (Jan 28, 2008)

*AYURVEDIC WARNING!!!*

Here is a except from my book, front cover/contents/and intro.

http://download.yousendit.com/FD63A650212E4DBA

*this is no longer available - sorry!*

ps. you need adobe acrobat - pdf reader software

Also, its come to my attention that some folk are having difficulty using these Indian powders. so please TAKE NOTE and follow the instructions. There's no other successful way of utilizing these powders unless:

*1. theres one moisturizing powder
2. you have pre-poo'ed with OIL
3. you rinse properly and condition*

_I'm doing this because* i care*, and i don't want to be responsible for peoples hair falling out or breaking._

So  hold your horses, and take note. If you buy any powders from ME, they are PRE-MIXED to the proper ratio, do not ADD ANY MORE POWDERS and follow all instructions given to you.

From my book:

*"You will need:"

·	Wide toothed comb
·	Boar bristle brush
·	Oils (one for hair, one for scalp)
·	Soft hair towel, absorbent
·	Good water – check if your area has hard water – if so, invest in a water filter as you will reap the benefits as will your whole family, health wise, skin wise and hair wise. 
·	45 minutes to 1 hour spare time
·	Access to a shower or water basin
·	Clothes to get into once your finished (there’s nothing worse then scrambling for clothes when your hair is damp).
·	Your ready mixed powders [see ‘utilize your products’ for instructions] (SHIKAKAI + AMLA OR SHIKAKAI + BHRINGERAJ ETC! - NEVER SHIKAKAI ON ITS OWN, OR ARITHA OR BRAHMI!!!)·	Any good conditioner – price doesn’t matter, make sure it contains natural oils or you can add your own.
·	Hair cap to allow conditioner to process for a few minutes*
To cleanse correctly:


"Cleansing"
Continued…

·	Coat hair with oil a night before washing (pick any oil and swap and change sometimes to avoid boredom and resistance to change
·	Scalp massage as usual [see ‘head massaging’ section], this can be before or after hair oiling, do this for 10-15 minutes in a comfortable room where you will not be disturbed.
·	On the day of washing, slowly and gently detangle the hair [see ‘detangling’ for thorough instruction] for you to detangle.
·	Comb the hair straight back 
·	Use a boar bristle brush afterwards to distribute the oils
·	Rinse your hair in the shower [or basin] for around ten minutes, the water should be very warm – as hot as you can safely tolerate 
·	Pour your powder mixture over your head slowly, focusing on scalp and hair ends
·	*Rinse this out immediately for a good ten minutes
·	When you feel you have removed most of the powder particles, run a conditioner through your hair as though you were using shampoo
·	Rinse this out immediately and repeat, this time keep the conditioner in your hair for ten minutes, and add an oil combination such as Wonder 8 oil or Keracare Essential Oils (although olive oil will do just fine and is perfect for this treatment)*·	When your ten minutes is up, rinse out with lukewarm – tolerable cold water until all the ‘slick’ of the conditioner is gone and you are left with moisturized detangled hair.
Do not comb your hair until your next wash date, if you feel you must comb your hair, only comb it within the ten minutes when conditioners and oils are in the hair – and please take time. Air dry the hair, only blow-dry once every 3 weeks minimum if you have to.

Now you are educated in the correct way to wash your hair (according to my own experience, many others and Ayurveda) what are you waiting for? If you are not an advocate of Cherie Hair products you will need to find the following, either online or at your local Indian market:

·	*1 box (or 3) of selected powders; to name the best: Amla (moisture and strength), Shikakai (cleanse and strength), Neem (dandruff and deep cleansing), Brahmi (growth and stimulation), Aritha (oily scalp, build up), Maka (bhringeraj) (deep moisture). *
·	Boiled kettle water (do not ever heat your mixture up in the microwave, this will destroy most of the properties)
·	Plastic spoon
·	Variety of oils, choose brands such as Ancient Formulae, Hesh & Dabur – check before purchasing that these oils are: 1. In date 2. The ingredients are full of natural goodies 3. Are full to the top or near the top (and are unopened). You can also use KTC or KIC brands; who usually specialise in cooking oils. These do not label their ingredients though, but its better to assume they are not 100% natural unless stated. 
·	Mixing jug, or cup 

*The consistency of your powder mix shouldn’t be too thick or too watery – it also should never be lumpy or hard to stir.* Its colour depends on what powders you use, but it should never be transparent, and you shouldn’t be able to see to the bottom of your mixing jug. Hair soaps are also popular in Ayurvedic hair care, but I personally prefer powders, as they do not contain the ingredients that soaps contain, which are non-natural. Powders are straight from the plant and are composed of nothing but the herb. Shampoo only once every 4 weeks with your favourite westernised shampoo or hair soap to avoid build-up. Do not be afraid to mix different powders together, although using more than 3 powders at a time can cancel out the abilities of another powder.

i hope this helped

much love xxx


----------



## almondjoi85 (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks girlie!


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 28, 2008)

almondjoi85 said:


> thanks girlie!



Ya most welcome luv x


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you!  Between you and Sareca, I'm learning a lot about these products.  God bless you.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Now, Candy_C:

Didn't I send you a PM not too long ago about writing an article on ayurvedic powders and you said you'd let me know right after you finnished your finals and your book. bad girl!

Thanks alot lady. I'm writing my retraction/clarification right now. Now, talk to me about steeping this into an oil. Can I add shikakai to a conditioner or blend into a product?
*


----------



## SunnyDelight (Jan 28, 2008)

Candy C - our "always on time girl"

As always, thanks a bunch for the great info.


----------



## Dposh167 (Jan 28, 2008)

why can't u comb ur hair til next wash day? after deep conditioning i was gonna do a rollerset...so is that not a good idea?


----------



## Fine 4s (Jan 28, 2008)

Would I still get wonderful results if I skip putting the conditioner in my hair as if I am doing a shampoo and quickly removing it? If my conditioner is expensive I most likely will want to keep it in for a while the first time and only time.


----------



## naijaGal (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for this, very good stuff. I've been mixing abt 5 powders in one hit. Now I know better.


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 29, 2008)

*BUMP!!!*

TOO MANY folk using ayurvedic stuff the WRONG WAY!!!!

read read read read read read 

before experimenting with powder tonics....


dont mix them with oil!! *OIL AND WATER DONT MIX*!!

dont use shikakai powder on its own!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i dont know who told you to do that but its askin for trouble

*research before you try anything new! dont think you can improvise with ayurvedic powders cos you cannot without doing your homework!*


----------



## growingbrown (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you Candy C for all your help . You are are truly helpfull...


----------



## LaShanne (Jan 29, 2008)

Is there a proper way to strain the powder mix so that I dont have grit leftover in my hair?  I had a problem with not getting all the powder rinsed out it and caused some breakage...and trust me I stood under the shower FOREVER!


----------



## IntoMyhair (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a question.
When i make my powders i do oil up first. But i make rinses with the powders. Always a 1:1 ratio (except last wash)
I put my powders in my coffee maker and just use the juice from that to rinse. Is this just as good. Or should i be doing it your way all the way?
I already follow your ratio except i just use the water from the coffee maker and rinse with hot water.


----------



## NappFrizz83 (Jan 29, 2008)

aww i cant download it..it says the limit has been reached


----------



## Eiano (Jan 29, 2008)

NappFrizz83 said:


> aww i cant download it..it says the limit has been reached



Me 2 

CancyC:: what do you mean by not using shikakai on its own? Should it be mixed ith other powders, or should we just be oil rinsing first?

Thanks for all of the advice you've given!!


----------



## MissMasala5 (Jan 29, 2008)

Excellent posting! Thank you for sharing that information, CandyC 

I would like more info about your book, is it already available and where?


----------



## Eiano (Jan 29, 2008)

I think it's like 4AM in England....erplexed


----------



## asubeauty (Jan 29, 2008)

NappFrizz83 said:


> aww i cant download it..it says the limit has been reached


 
Me, too.    I guess that I'll just have to print the original post.


----------



## MissMasala5 (Jan 29, 2008)

Eiano said:


> I think it's like 4AM in England....erplexed



True that...


----------



## MissMasala5 (Jan 29, 2008)

naijaGal said:


> Thanks for this, very good stuff. I've been mixing abt 5 powders in one hit. Now I know better.



I was using 4: shikakai, aritha, amla and brahmi erplexed


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 30, 2008)

LaShanne said:


> Is there a proper way to strain the powder mix so that I dont have grit leftover in my hair?  I had a problem with not getting all the powder rinsed out it and caused some breakage...and trust me I stood under the shower FOREVER!



you need to conditioner wash after rinsing the powders and then deep condition

this will get all the grit out


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 30, 2008)

poochie167 said:


> why can't u comb ur hair til next wash day? after deep conditioning i was gonna do a rollerset...so is that not a good idea?



Its not recommeneded when you airdry. But if you rollerset the hair is drying hopefully with the cuticles flat (spritz the hair with ice cold water when round the roller)


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 30, 2008)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Now, Candy_C:
> 
> Didn't I send you a PM not too long ago about writing an article on ayurvedic powders and you said you'd let me know right after you finnished your finals and your book. bad girl!
> 
> ...



lol their not over till April! sorry!!


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 30, 2008)

Taino said:


> Would I still get wonderful results if I skip putting the conditioner in my hair as if I am doing a shampoo and quickly removing it? If my conditioner is expensive I most likely will want to keep it in for a while the first time and only time.



buy a cheap conditioner to rinse it out, because you will not get moisturized hair - black hair should never be left unconditioned


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 30, 2008)

IntoMyhair said:


> I have a question.
> When i make my powders i do oil up first. But i make rinses with the powders. Always a 1:1 ratio (except last wash)
> I put my powders in my coffee maker and just use the juice from that to rinse. Is this just as good. Or should i be doing it your way all the way?
> I already follow your ratio except i just use the water from the coffee maker and rinse with hot water.



1:1 isnt enough, you need 1:2 (or 1:3)

1 of shikakai, or brahmi, or arith, or neem or whatever
and 2 of amla, or bhringeraj, or jisbiscus etc

coffee maker is fine to mix up your blend, i just find it quikcer to stir and go, and less washing up afterwards!


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 30, 2008)

NappFrizz83 said:


> aww i cant download it..it says the limit has been reached




i'll lengthen it


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 30, 2008)

Eiano said:


> Me 2
> 
> CancyC:: *what do you mean by not using shikakai on its own? Should it be mixed ith other powders*, or should we just be oil rinsing first?
> 
> Thanks for all of the advice you've given!!




shikakhai needs to be mixed with other powders- *NEVER ALONE*


oil your hair as normal, either the night before or on the day. if on the day, use alot of oil

oil rinsing is just oil on the hair, thats massaged into the scalp, then rinsed out with water

the hair is to be rinsed with water before pouring powder mix over the head


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 30, 2008)

MedMunky said:


> Excellent posting! Thank you for sharing that information, CandyC
> 
> I would like more info about your book, is it already available and where?



hi there, it is available on ebay

and also on my website which is in my signiture


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 30, 2008)

MedMunky said:


> I was using 4: shikakai, aritha, amla and brahmi erplexed



a bit too many drying ones in that mix

delete the aritha, shikakhai does nearly the same thing


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 30, 2008)

Ladies if you do this *correctly* and at least twice a week (or once if you prefer) you will see mega difference. These oils rinses and powder tonics are *making my hair grow over an inch per month *and my regrowth is soft and oh so shiney.


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 30, 2008)

Also, if you really feel you cannot be bothered with all this measuring and total control over what goes in your hair, hair soaps are also a valid option

especially for washday, and if your a powder user, every 4 weeks you need to cleanse the hair with some sort of shampoo (or soap)

I have powder combinations on my website with many new additions, these are ready mixed for you, all you do is add two teaspoons, add water and GO

Please ask me ANYTHING about ayurveda here so that newbies or those with queries can see their own question being asked. 

Also if in doubt i have another results photo coming in the next week or so and i'm expecting some from cutomers too via email.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks Candy, this is great information.  I've used the oils and soap bars but I  haven't ventured into the powders.


----------



## luzminerva (Jan 30, 2008)

oooooh I just orderd your amal, brahmi Aritha powder mix and your book.  Already love amala oil.


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 30, 2008)

luzminerva said:


> oooooh I just orderd your amal, brahmi Aritha powder mix and your book.  Already love amala oil.



Hi, i got it 

wow you look the absolute spit of my cousin! (ps. its a good thing)

i love amla oil too, very good as a pre-poo before washing the hair


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## growinstrong (Jan 30, 2008)

Candy, I do have a question.  If I mix 1 tsp of Shikakai powder with 2 tsp of Amla powder, how much water do I need? 1 cup, 2 cups ?  Thanks


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 30, 2008)

growinstrong said:


> Candy, I do have a question.  If I mix 1 tsp of Shikakai powder with 2 tsp of Amla powder, how much water do I need? 1 cup, 2 cups ?  Thanks



one cup of hot and one small cup of cold water will do just fine


----------



## growinstrong (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks 



Candy_C said:


> one cup of hot and one small cup of cold water will do just fine


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 30, 2008)

*Tip: for a moisturizing rinse, and incredible shine, mix 1 tablespoon of Amla powder and 1 tablespoon of Maka (bhringeraj) powder....thank me later! also excellent for breakage caused by protein overload*


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jan 30, 2008)

poochie167 said:


> why can't u comb ur hair til next wash day? after deep conditioning i was gonna do a rollerset...so is that not a good idea?



You can rollerset after.  I do this and it works just fine. I have no split ends. Maybe it's the Dominican in me  , but I can't just let my hair airdry hanging straight down anymore.  I let my hair airdry in rollers.


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 30, 2008)

Lovelylocs said:


> You can rollerset after.  I do this and it works just fine. I have no split ends. Maybe it's the Dominican in me  , but I can't just let my hair airdry hanging straight down anymore.  I let my hair airdry in rollers.



Yeah i guess there's so many different methods to airdrying that suit your hair type.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jan 30, 2008)

So, Candy_C, you wash twice a week w/this mixture? 

Have you ever used Amla powder by itself? Is it really moisturizing?

Do u apply ayurvedic oils to your ends at night  sometimes to protect them?


I really like the body that my hair has now that I use it!


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 30, 2008)

Lovelylocs said:


> So, Candy_C, you wash twice a week w/this mixture?
> 
> Have you ever used Amla powder by itself? Is it really moisturizing?
> 
> ...



*So, Candy_C, you wash twice a week w/this mixture?* Yep i sure do! Wednesdays and Sundays 

*Have you ever used Amla powder by itself? Is it really moisturizing?* Nah not on its own, i like to get maximum vitamins and effects so i usually mix 2 powders together - Amla and Bhringeraj is my favourite right nowbecause its oh so moisturizing


*Do u apply ayurvedic oils to your ends at night  sometimes to protect them?* I actually dont. i only use coconut oil and avocado butter on my hair during the times i dont wash the hair (avo'coco) BUT... i do oil my scalp with ayurvedic oils (mabhringeraj)


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jan 30, 2008)

Does the ayurvedic bar soaps give the same results?


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 30, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Does the ayurvedic bar soaps give the same results?



Yes and no, depending on the ingredients they are very popular with folk who prefer to get similar results with less time.

i personally feel the powders are more potent


----------



## shocol (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Candy_C,

I didn't know that bringraj was so moisturizing, thanks for letting us know.  I read that hibiscus is also a conditioning herb.  Is that true? Would an oil infusion with bringraj and hibiscus be too moisturizing to the hair?

ETA:  I have natural hair, so I need all the moisture I can get.


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 30, 2008)

shocol said:


> Hi Candy_C,
> 
> I didn't know that bringraj was so moisturizing, thanks for letting us know.  I read that hibiscus is also a conditioning herb.  Is that true? Would an oil infusion with bringraj and hibiscus be too moisturizing to the hair?
> 
> ETA:  I have natural hair, so I need all the moisture I can get.



Hi, yes bhringeraj is reaaalllll good at moisturizing, i mean so moisturizing i was debating whether i needed to condition _at all_ afterwards .

Hisbiscus isnt a herb i use, but i have friends that do use it, and enjoy the nefits of softer hair. the thing with an oil infusion with those is that the powder will not dissolve. Maybe if you boil these down overnight you may get an infusion, which you can then drain the particles off and use the oil


----------



## shocol (Jan 30, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> Hi, yes bhringeraj is reaaalllll good at moisturizing, i mean so moisturizing i was debating whether i needed to condition _at all_ afterwards .
> 
> Hisbiscus isnt a herb i use, but i have friends that do use it, and enjoy the nefits of softer hair. the thing with an oil infusion with those is that the powder will not dissolve. Maybe if you boil these down overnight you may get an infusion, which you can then drain the particles off and use the oil



Oh no, I don't plan on using it like a powder rinse.I'm looking to make my own hair/scalp oils.  It's good to know that hibiscus does soften the hair.  Thanks for all your help with using these powders.  I am loving them for my hair.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jan 30, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> lol their not over till April! sorry!!


*
Oye vie! But, I've learned my lesson with Ayurveda powders. Thanks.*


----------



## IntoMyhair (Jan 30, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> 1:1 isnt enough, you need 1:2 (or 1:3)
> 
> 1 of shikakai, or brahmi, or arith, or neem or whatever
> and 2 of amla, or bhringeraj, or jisbiscus etc
> ...


 

Ok thanks Candy C !


----------



## Puddles (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks Candy C.
You're right on time as always.


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jan 30, 2008)

Why do u have to use half hot water then half cold water for the tonic?
Can u just use hot water and let it brew till its cool enough to use?
And If not why?   TIA


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 30, 2008)

MissMadaam said:


> Why do u have to use half hot water then half cold water for the tonic?
> Can u just use hot water and let it brew till its cool enough to use?
> And If not why?   TIA



Yeah if you have the time to, thats perfectly fine


----------



## God's Anointed (Jan 30, 2008)

So, I wanted to halfway use this method and I was wondering something. I was thinking of giving up shampooing for like a month and see if there will be any benefits to my hair. Can I buy 1 box of shikaikai powder and 2 boxes of amla powder and mix them together and just leave them there until i need to use them?    Also, what is the powder to water ratio that i should be using on medium size APL hair?


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jan 30, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> Yeah if you have the time to, thats perfectly fine


Thanx a bunches


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jan 30, 2008)

Candy would u say that using this tonic twice a week is giving u great growth or Is it massaging ur scalp with the herbal oils that is doing it?


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 30, 2008)

MissMadaam said:


> Candy would u say that using this tonic twice a week is giving u great growth or Is it massaging ur scalp with the herbal oils that is doing it?



i think its definately a mixture of both and other things i do.

i always think positive, before i was very doubtful my hair wouldgrow long, so now i am over-confident with my goals and expectations, thats got a lot to do with my success in getting and retaining long hair

the massages r BRIILLIIAANNTT and really wake my scalp up. then whilst my head is still tingling after these massages, pouring the tonic over my scalp (which is warm therefore the pores/follicles are open and the cuticles of my hair are open) further encourages growth. I wear my hair as i please now, just not too tight. also i still dont comb my hair, only once/twice a week on a tuesday night (b4 wednesdays wash) and saturday night (before sundays wash) whilst my hair is coated with oil


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 30, 2008)

God's Anointed said:


> So, I wanted to halfway use this method and I was wondering something. I was thinking of giving up shampooing for like a month and see if there will be any benefits to my hair. Can I buy 1 box of shikaikai powder and 2 boxes of amla powder and mix them together and just leave them there until i need to use them?    Also, what is the powder to water ratio that i should be using on medium size APL hair?




mix the powders together but shake the combined powder mix very well. use about two teaspoons of the mix....but pleaaasseeee dont mix them with water until your ready to use them....ugly mould monsters will grow!!

omg, when you got back to shampoo i bet you...a high five....your scalp will be sore....i betcha betcha betcha! Especially if it contains the usual sls or als. Even when i did that trail (in my sig) i used keracare hydrating poo as usual to shampoo...oohhhh the flakes and scabs, my scalp was so poorly!

APL, you may need 2 teaspoons of your combined mixture - instead of 1-1/2.

condition well afterwards for a few minutes, then deep condition to recieve all the benefits


----------



## God's Anointed (Jan 30, 2008)

Candy C, your hair progress is amazing.  I just have a few more questions I wanted to know.  

-  Does the powder water ration matter a lot since you're rinsing out the powder anyway? 

-  How would you incorporate using henna once a month into this method?  I wanted to do this but i was wondering if there was some kind of powder i can use to wash the henna out instead of shampoo

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jan 30, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> i think its definately a mixture of both and other things i do.
> 
> i always think positive, before i was very doubtful my hair wouldgrow long, so now i am over-confident with my goals and expectations, thats got a lot to do with my success in getting and retaining long hair
> 
> the massages r BRIILLIIAANNTT and really wake my scalp up. then whilst my head is still tingling after these massages, pouring the tonic over my scalp (which is warm therefore the pores/follicles are open and the cuticles of my hair are open) further encourages growth. I wear my hair as i please now, just not too tight. also i still dont comb my hair, only once/twice a week on a tuesday night (b4 wednesdays wash) and saturday night (before sundays wash) whilst my hair is coated with oil


Wonderful!! ur hair truely has progressed in leaps and bounds and grows so fast. Im truely stepping my scalp massaging with herbal oil infusions up this year.  Thank u hun


----------



## Dposh167 (Jan 30, 2008)

#1) would u say that shikakai powder stregthens the hair the same way a protein treatment does. (not a heavy one but a light one)

#2)if i use the powder rinse, do i skip shampooing? if i am supposed to skim shampooing, does ur hair truly feel clean from this?


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 30, 2008)

God's Anointed said:


> Candy C, your hair progress is amazing.  I just have a few more questions I wanted to know.
> 
> -  Does the powder water ration matter a lot since you're rinsing out the powder anyway?
> 
> ...



Good question! i have often discussed that with myself, i think it does matter because if you apply say 1 teaspoon of powder and use a pint of water, it is too diluted in the first place to recieve all of the benefits that powder has - and therefore a waste. so *i wouldnt say it matters a LOT *but it matters when doing the strengthening treatments that include shikakai and the growth treatments that contain brahmi.

hmmmmm henna is a toughy, cos you cant have any of it left over as it can cause breakage. i would say use hair soaps i nreplacement for shampoo when henna'in; also mix moistuzing powders into your henna to increase conditioning - i would add amla and bhringeraj to my henna if i were to henna.


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 30, 2008)

poochie167 said:


> #1) would u say that shikakai powder stregthens the hair the same way a protein treatment does. (not a heavy one but a light one)
> 
> #2)if i use the powder rinse, do i skip shampooing? if i am supposed to skim shampooing, does ur hair truly feel clean from this?



*#1) would u say that shikakai powder stregthens the hair the same way a protein treatment does. (not a heavy one but a light one)
*
Yes, definately! depending on how much shikakai you use, it could even be classed as a moderate strength protein treat, thats why its sooo important to mix powders together. I think because it is "natural" its assumed it wont be as strong as those treatments sold in the BSS - but nature can be as strong and better than those chemical treatments, and you have to be careful.

*#2)if i use the powder rinse, do i skip shampooing? if i am supposed to skim shampooing, does ur hair truly feel clean from this*

Yes, its better to skim the shampoo to recieve the natural benefits, and you may end up having dry hair if you powder rinse AND shampoo. UNLESS your doing a moistuzing treatment such as bhringeraj and amla - then its possible to shampoo - but personally i would lose all the nice softening effect if i shampooed and the difference in your scalp is remarkable - the scalp is so free of chemicals, when you finally do shampoo the difference is quite scary, you will want your ayurvedic feeling hair back!

if your wary of the cleansing benefits, try aritha, neem and amla!!!! clean clean clean hair - and soft!


----------



## Jazzy413 (Jan 30, 2008)

This is such helpful info -- Candy C, what is the link to your Ebay store?  I would love to order some of the premixed products.  

Also, I am trying to retain as much length as possible to get over the hump and get to full APL and beyond - What mix would be best?  I have had some slight breakage that seems to have come under control a bit since Ive started mixing shikaiki(sp) and amla powders (2:2 ratio) after my oil rinse; should I continue a 2:2 ratio or should I do a 1:2 ratio?  Also I saw you talk alot about bhrami or is it bhringeraj(sp - thats awful--i know its not right!) being for growth - should I be adding that powder into my mix as well, and if so in what ratios compared to the other powders?erplexed

TIA - I feel like this is a help column "Dear Candy C...."


----------



## growingbrown (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello Candy C. I have talked to you through email several times.  You have given me great advice. I have to let you know that your mixture did work without me adding my own brahmi to your mix of shiamla. I received your mix of hrahmi, aritha & amla and loved that! After my touch up post 18 weeks I plan to continue with this regime. My question is:

1: When should you continue/stop using Ayurvedic powders before/after a touch up?


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 30, 2008)

growingbrown said:


> Hello Candy C. I have talked to you through email several times.  You have given me great advice. I have to let you know that your mixture did work without me adding my own brahmi to your mix of shiamla. I received your mix of hrahmi, aritha & amla and loved that! After my touch up post 18 weeks I plan to continue with this regime. My question is:
> 
> 1: When should you continue/stop using Ayurvedic powders before/after a touch up?




Hey!!! how are you?

give it at least 7 days before using the powders,  7days before relaxer should be the last and 7 days after should be the first. Use more oil than usual after the relaxer, before using the powders as your hair will be extra dry from the chemical process. give it a few powder washes and your hair will be back to its balanced state! i hated having to wait for my hair to go back to "normal" after relaxing. it was so lank and dry due to the relaxer!


----------



## growingbrown (Jan 30, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> Hey!!! how are you?
> 
> give it at least 7 days before using the powders, 7days before relaxer should be the last and 7 days after should be the first. Use more oil than usual after the relaxer, before using the powders as your hair will be extra dry from the chemical process. give it a few powder washes and your hair will be back to its balanced state! i hated having to wait for my hair to go back to "normal" after relaxing. it was so lank and dry due to the relaxer!


 
Thanks again. Is amla oil good enough to use? What powder combination should I use after my relaxer? Skikamla or brahmi, aritha, & amla?


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 30, 2008)

Jazzy413 said:


> This is such helpful info -- Candy C, what is the link to your Ebay store?  I would love to order some of the premixed products.
> 
> Also, I am trying to retain as much length as possible to get over the hump and get to full APL and beyond - What mix would be best?  I have had some slight breakage that seems to have come under control a bit since Ive started mixing shikaiki(sp) and amla powders (2:2 ratio) after my oil rinse; should I continue a 2:2 ratio or should I do a 1:2 ratio?  Also I saw you talk alot about bhrami or is it bhringeraj(sp - thats awful--i know its not right!) being for growth - should I be adding that powder into my mix as well, and if so in what ratios compared to the other powders?erplexed
> 
> TIA - I feel like this is a help column "Dear Candy C...."



Haha!!

At the moment i'm only selling my book on ebay, but there will be a store set up in the Spring....

http://search.ebay.co.uk/_W0QQsassZcandy_c123

The homepage has my products available though, http://www.myspace.com/naturalhairsecrets


I think its time your hair had some moisture treatments now. 1:1 mix is err'ing on the protein side; maybe your breakage was due to too much protein? to make sure, do one amla and bhringeraj powder tonic and see how well your hair responds. If it responds very well, then it was due to protein overload, if not so well, you need more protein (shikakai/aritha (which is milder))

OR, do the 1:2 ratio 1shik 2amla and you can analyse the same thing. amla = moisture shikakai = protein


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 30, 2008)

growingbrown said:


> Thanks again. Is amla oil good enough to use? What powder combination should I use after my relaxer? Skikamla or brahmi, aritha, & amla?



Hey, its completely up to you which combo you want to use. If you can get your hands on bhringeraj powder, amla and bhringeraj would be a great combo after a relaxer as moisture is a big issue after relaxing - and yes amla oil is great!


----------



## Lioness (Jan 30, 2008)

Candy_C when it comes to Indian powders, you know your stuff!!!! Daaammmn.

I haven't yet really gotten into using ayurvedic powders, but when I'm ready to be 'full on' with it, I will definitely be looking at your advice.

Again, Congrats on your book. Is it an E-book or a paper book?


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 30, 2008)

Lioness said:


> Candy_C when it comes to Indian powders, you know your stuff!!!! Daaammmn.
> 
> I haven't yet really gotten into using ayurvedic powders, but when I'm ready to be 'full on' with it, I will definitely be looking at your advice.
> 
> Again, Congrats on your book. Is it an E-book or a paper book?



LOL am still learning, theres powders i havent even heard of out there...I really need to go to Dubai sometime this year.

The book is paper book and theres also a e-version (pdf)


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Jan 30, 2008)

Do you always mix 1cup hot and 1cup cold water to any powder of your choice if using 2tablespoons of one powder and 1tablespoon of another powder?


----------



## phyl73 (Jan 30, 2008)

Candy, I started the powders after you did your first post.  I just had to see it for myself.  It made my hair feel so strong and it didn't shed as much.  I can hardly wait until December 2008 to see how much my hair has progressed having been on the powders for a full year!  Thanks!!!


----------



## Dposh167 (Jan 30, 2008)

have u (or anybody else) experienced porosity problems when using the powders?


----------



## jewel (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Candy C, this thread is great!!!!  Okay, My question is, what benefits does rose powder have and what powders should it I mix it with?


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jan 31, 2008)

Man! This thread is making me want to wash my hair. I'm trying to hold out until Saturday b/c I just got a retouch on Sunday.


----------



## Eiano (Jan 31, 2008)

Candy:

D oyou sell your powders and cream/oil on ebay too?
I use paypal....


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey gonna get back to you all in an hour or so xx


----------



## Lioness (Feb 1, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> LOL am still learning, theres powders i havent even heard of out there...I really need to go to Dubai sometime this year.
> 
> The book is paper book and theres also a e-version (pdf)



That's brilliant. 

The book will be a great success as there are very few sources of such detailed information for black hair in relation to using Aryuvedic powders.

Rock on sistah! and good luck!


----------



## Edie (Feb 1, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> Yeah i guess there's so many different methods to airdrying that suit your hair type.



What if your hair is natural.  If I rinse and let my hair air dry, I will need to touch it.  To plait it and pin it down if nothing is.    If not, my hair will be all over the place.

Also is shikakai and Bhringeraj powder an acceptable combo to wash your hair with?


----------



## lisana (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh goodness, I am so torn! I love this thread, it is so informative. I keep going back and forth between giving up on all of this ayurvedic regimine, but I don't think I ever tried it the right way, now I may have to try it again the right way...thanks Candy.


----------



## mzsunshine (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Candy C,

How would you use these powders on braids?


----------



## natieya (Feb 1, 2008)

Subscribing...so I can download this when I get home from work. Thanks, Candy!


----------



## Lovelylocs (Feb 1, 2008)

Edie said:


> What if your hair is natural.  If I rinse and let my hair air dry, I will need to touch it.  To plait it and pin it down if nothing is.    If not, my hair will be all over the place.
> 
> Also is shikakai and Bhringeraj powder an acceptable combo to wash your hair with?



You can touch it. I don't think that Candy_C doesn't touch her hair after b/c she used the powders. I think that she just believes in low manipulation in general. But, I'm sure that she will be back soon to answer this herself.

I comb my hair after I rinse the powders and deep condition.


----------



## Meli (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: AYURVEDIC WARNING!!!*



Candy_C said:


> Here is a except from my book, front cover/contents/and intro.
> 
> http://download.yousendit.com/F0F5394B2987EB90
> 
> ...


 

Thank you so much my hair owes you....I was using a whole bag of shikaki by itself.  It had a drying effect on my hair so I will stop this immediately.  But I had another question.  Just with the overall procedure...this is what I have been doing.   Please let me know if I need to change anything....

1) Oil rinse day before with Avocado oil under a plastic cap (don't like this oil...want to use   Amla as I like that better)

2) Rinse the oil out of my with water

3) Use the rinse (shikakai and amla-2 tsp each in 1 cup hot water and 1 cup cold water + another mixture of brhami and bhringeraji) and pour this on my head.  Question: how does this clean my hair and is this really used like a tonic?

4) Rinse the powder out of my hair with conditioner 

5) Deep condition

Did I miss anything?  Thanks in advance


----------



## Lovelylocs (Feb 1, 2008)

On second thought, do the ayurvedic texts say not to comb your hair? 

Can I add Vatika oil to my conditioner? I'm kind of weary about adding oil to my conditioner.


----------



## 4mia (Feb 1, 2008)

okay im a little confused i have 2 questions

first Candy C i noticed when you talke about the alma and bhring(sp) combo you use 1 *tablespoon *of each

when making the other combos ex. 1- shik + 2-alma is this teaspoons or tablespoons
and are you adding this to each cup of water or do you mix with 1 cup of hot water then add 1 cup of cold water
hence 2 cups of water for  1:2 ratio?

and if your using 3 powders for cleansing would i use 1aritha/1neem/2alma  or 4alma since im using 2 cleansing powders?
sorry if the ?'s are dumb
tia


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 1, 2008)

LaShanne said:


> Is there a proper way to strain the powder mix so that I dont have grit leftover in my hair? I had a problem with not getting all the powder rinsed out it and caused some breakage...and trust me I stood under the shower FOREVER!


 
I strain mine through a knee high stocking - it works wonderfully! I jsut read through this whole page, and now I'm itching for an Indian store - I need to go to a bigger one than the one I went to last time though..... 

This information is FABULOUS Candy_C!! Thank you!


----------



## God's Anointed (Feb 1, 2008)

I will definitely get my powders sometime this week or next.  I need some progress ya'll!!  BTW, what brand of powders are you guys using?


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 1, 2008)

I've been using Hesh, because that is what my local stores had, but I'm on the hunt for a cheaper source.


----------



## 4mia (Feb 1, 2008)

4mia said:


> okay im a little confused i have 2 questions
> 
> first Candy C i noticed when you talke about the alma and bhring(sp) combo you use 1 *tablespoon *of each
> 
> ...


 



do anyone know the answer to this? come i know there are some more experts out there


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm not an expert, by any means, but I use 2 tablesppons of amla, and one tablesppon of shikaika to about two cups of water, let steep and strain. 

I don't know about other herbs.


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 2, 2008)

4mia said:


> okay im a little confused i have 2 questions
> 
> first Candy C i noticed when you talke about the alma and bhring(sp) combo you use 1 *tablespoon *of each
> 
> ...



lol your post is confusing me a little but i'll try to help.

Amla and Bhringeraj are very conditioning. I'm using as much as i feel for these. Sometimes i dump in a tablespoon of both (in essense about 3 1/2 teaspoons equivalent) it really doesnt matter with those moisturizing powders, unless your hair requires protein. 

with the shikakai/amla i use teaspoons as its a more concentrated strengthening treatment/cleanser water isnt something you need to be so precise about as i mentioned in response to another ladies post.


always stick with the same water ratio for all your powders


----------



## 4mia (Feb 2, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> lol your post is confusing me a little but i'll try to help.
> 
> Amla and Bhringeraj are very conditioning. I'm using as much as i feel for these. Sometimes i dump in a tablespoon of both (in essense about 3 1/2 teaspoons equivalent) it really doesnt matter with those moisturizing powders, unless your hair requires protein.
> 
> ...


 

okay i understand about mixing  2 powders, thanx
my other ? is when mixing 3 powders aritha/neem/alma, do i use 1:3?
and your not mixing the powders in seperat cups and then combining right? it sounds like your mixing the powders with 1 cup of hot water then adding a cup of cold to it?  sorry i just want to make sure i do this right 

1 more thing do you have other shipping options like express lol?
thanx for this thread


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 2, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> lol your post is confusing me a little but i'll try to help.
> 
> Amla and Bhringeraj are very conditioning. I'm using as much as i feel for these. Sometimes i dump in a tablespoon of both (in essense about 3 1/2 teaspoons equivalent) it really doesnt matter with those moisturizing powders, unless your hair requires protein.
> 
> ...


 
*Candy*, where is your website? I want to order the pre-mixed mixtures...I checked your siggy, did I miss it?


----------



## 4mia (Feb 2, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> *Candy*, where is your website? I want to order the pre-mixed mixtures...I checked your siggy, did I miss it?


 

its her myspace link in her siggy you have to scroll to it, and trust me everything sounds great, im tempted to order some trial sizes until i get paid and then get the bigger sizes but i want to just get it all at one time.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 2, 2008)

4mia said:


> its her myspace link in her siggy you have to scroll to it, and trust me everything sounds great, im tempted to order some trial sizes until i get paid and then get the bigger sizes but i want to just get it all at one time.


 
Oh okay, so where is the myspace link? Did I miss that?

Can someone PM it to me or *Candy_C*, can you post it or PM it to me?

Help a sista out


----------



## 4mia (Feb 2, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Oh okay, so where is the myspace link? Did I miss that?
> 
> Can someone PM it to me or *Candy_C*, can you post it or PM it to me?
> 
> Help a sista out


 
here you go
http://www.myspace.com/naturalhairsecrets


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 2, 2008)

4mia said:


> here you go
> http://www.myspace.com/naturalhairsecrets


 

You rock


----------



## Blessed2bless (Feb 2, 2008)

Candy C,
I purchase online (sorry just found out about your websiteerplexed)  Hesh alma powder and Hesh shikakai powder are these okay to use 1:2 ratio. You mentioned Bhringeraj  and alma powder is the best combo to use for moisture.. can I get started with the first two and have great benefits? I'll be ordering from you when I finish these.....

thanks,


----------



## maseretha (Feb 2, 2008)

I am a newbie here. Just want to say that I am very appreciative of the information shared by you - Candy C.  I began using your method after the first posting and I am so very pleased with the texture and feel of my hair after a treatment.


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 2, 2008)

april shower said:


> Do you always mix 1cup hot and 1cup cold water to any powder of your choice if using 2tablespoons of one powder and 1tablespoon of another powder?



Hey there. After adding a *small *cup of hot water (or if using a flask thats the size of a small jug fill half the jug with hot water and just enough cold to make it bearable) that all sounds great! Just make sure the treatment isnt see-through (which means too much water) you want it to be pretty murky looking and if grains are left, its ok, you can rinse these out double time with conditioner


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 2, 2008)

phyl73 said:


> Candy, I started the powders after you did your first post.  I just had to see it for myself.  It made my hair feel so strong and it didn't shed as much.  I can hardly wait until December 2008 to see how much my hair has progressed having been on the powders for a full year!  Thanks!!!



Ahhh, good luck!! and massage that scalp!!!!


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 2, 2008)

poochie167 said:


> have u (or anybody else) experienced porosity problems when using the powders?



I've noticed my hair isnt porous, as in...it takes longer to dry and it takes longer for my hair to feel dry....its as though moisture is trapped in and my cuticles are shut. thats why i feel that spritzing hair with water ebfore applying moisturizer is a very good idea...open those cuticles with room temp water and seal them with cold creme


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 2, 2008)

lyphe said:


> Hi Candy C, this thread is great!!!!  Okay, My question is, what benefits does rose powder have and what powders should it I mix it with?



Rose water has more benefits on the skin. It can be used for a light moisturizing treat though! i use it as a body mask before i go in the bath


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 2, 2008)

Lovelylocs said:


> Man! This thread is making me want to wash my hair. I'm trying to hold out until Saturday b/c I just got a retouch on Sunday.



Argh just go and wash your hair, it wont hurt


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 2, 2008)

Eiano said:


> Candy:
> 
> D oyou sell your powders and cream/oil on ebay too?
> I use paypal....



Hiya, yes i'm starting to add a few things on ebay....just soaps and books for now:http://search.ebay.co.uk/_W0QQsassZcandy_c123


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 2, 2008)

Lioness said:


> That's brilliant.
> 
> The book will be a great success as there are very few sources of such detailed information for black hair in relation to using Aryuvedic powders.
> 
> Rock on sistah! and good luck!



Thats true, thankyou babes xx


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 2, 2008)

Edie said:


> What if your hair is natural.  If I rinse and let my hair air dry, I will need to touch it.  To plait it and pin it down if nothing is.    If not, my hair will be all over the place.
> 
> Also is shikakai and Bhringeraj powder an acceptable combo to wash your hair with?



Its cool to use your fingers to manipulate your airdried hair, Your fingers are your tools, betetr than any comb.

and shikakai and bhringeraj sounds like a really good conditioning wash!!


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 2, 2008)

lisana said:


> Oh goodness, I am so torn! I love this thread, it is so informative. I keep going back and forth between giving up on all of this ayurvedic regimine, but I don't think I ever tried it the right way, now I may have to try it again the right way...thanks Candy.



Hey chick, try the moisturizing powders when i ndoubt, i dont think you can go wrong with them no matter the ratio  just add a lil spoon of cleansing powders to start off with

*Cleansing:*


Neem
Shikakai
Aritha
Brahmi (hair vitalizer-growth stimulant)

*Moisturizing:*


Bhringeraj (AKA. Maka)
Amla
Hisbiscus
Rose (lightly softening)

good luck!


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 2, 2008)

mzsunshine said:


> Hi Candy C,
> 
> How would you use these powders on braids?




Make sure all the grains are gone, even better, strain the grains so you're left with the liquid only. 

Sont overdo the moisturizing powders, or you may find your braids slipping out

also you may want to skip oil massaging/scrubbing and lightly scitch between your partings with oil....use mahbhringeraj as this will clean your scalp and increase growth - you will be surprised when you come out of your braids!

Pour your water mixture into a spray bottle, spritz the braids ONLY and thouroughly - dont touch your braids....

then proceed to rinse out with a bowl or a jug mixed with conditioner pour half of this over your braids then rinse with water...then pour the last half of conditioner-water over your ehad and rinse again.

lightly dab dry, and then use the blowdryer about 10 cm away from your head to dry (dont worry this is indirect heat). 

rub some more mahbhringeraj into your scalp and then put a durag on your head quite tight to keep your roots flat and braids neat. now blast the blowdryer over your durag-covered head....

maximum growth i tells ya


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 2, 2008)

Lovelylocs said:


> You can touch it. I don't think that Candy_C doesn't touch her hair after b/c she used the powders. I think that she just believes in low manipulation in general. But, I'm sure that she will be back soon to answer this herself.
> 
> I comb my hair after I rinse the powders and deep condition.




yeap, and when airdrying the cuticles  naturally rise as the hair dries

airdrying and combing dont really go together...give the hair a few days to settle with grease or oil and the cuticles flatten...then you can comb a little


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: AYURVEDIC WARNING!!!*



Meli said:


> Thank you so much my hair owes you....I was using a whole bag of shikaki by itself.  It had a drying effect on my hair so I will stop this immediately.  But I had another question.  Just with the overall procedure...this is what I have been doing.   Please let me know if I need to change anything....
> 
> 1) Oil rinse day before with Avocado oil under a plastic cap (don't like this oil...want to use   Amla as I like that better)
> 
> ...




Yeh you will find avocado oil kinda itchy on your scalp, no? its very thick in consistency, only good in small amounts...its great for hot oil treats though..another growth stimulator!

it all sounds fantastic, just use one teaspoon of shikakai to 2 teaspoons of amla and your good to go.


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 2, 2008)

Lovelylocs said:


> On second thought, do the ayurvedic texts say not to comb your hair?
> 
> Can I add Vatika oil to my conditioner? I'm kind of weary about adding oil to my conditioner.



Comb your hair but just be aware you will get breakage...in small-large amounts. If you leave the hair and use fingers only for a few days after washing, then hair will be lubricated enough to comb ...with small amounts of oil i may add. You really wanan go easy on your hair, you can style it good enough with your fingers and soft boar bristle brushes...trust me!! 

you dont HAVE to add oil to your conditioner, sometimes i do, sometimes i dont. if you want your hair to dry with less volume, adding wonder 8 oil is a great way...especially if you prfer to comb too, this oil is great at detangling.

I'm not a great fan of vatika as it contains lemon oil...i've always associated lemon and citrus things for dryness...but if it works for you then use it


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 2, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> I strain mine through a knee high stocking - it works wonderfully! I jsut read through this whole page, and now I'm itching for an Indian store - I need to go to a bigger one than the one I went to last time though.....
> 
> This information is FABULOUS Candy_C!! Thank you!



Your welcome sis xx


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 2, 2008)

4mia said:


> okay i understand about mixing  2 powders, thanx
> my other ? is when mixing 3 powders aritha/neem/alma, do i use 1:3?
> and your not mixing the powders in seperat cups and then combining right? it *sounds like your mixing the powders with 1 cup of hot water then adding a cup of cold to it?  sorry i just want to make sure i do this right *
> 
> ...




Yes thats correct, dump it all in one cup/jug 


aritha and neem are cleansing/growth stimulating agents...not moisturizing.

so use 1:1:2 (2 of amla) always double on moisturizing powders when using growth/protein powders

I use royal mails for my postage i'm afraid...the UK isnt great with mail options!


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 2, 2008)

Blessed2bless said:


> Candy C,
> I purchase online (sorry just found out about your websiteerplexed)  Hesh alma powder and Hesh shikakai powder are these okay to use 1:2 ratio. You mentioned Bhringeraj  and alma powder is the best combo to use for moisture.. can I get started with the first two and have great benefits? I'll be ordering from you when I finish these.....
> 
> thanks,




lol dont apologise you can get your powders from anywhere, its good to be in control of your hair and what u put in it.

hesh are great i use these

the ratio is fine also

shikakai and amla are great, a perfect combination you will get a lot of growth from these if you're consistant!


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 2, 2008)

maseretha said:


> I am a newbie here. Just want to say that I am very appreciative of the information shared by you - Candy C.  I began using your method after the first posting and I am so very pleased with the texture and feel of my hair after a treatment.



Ahhh yur welcome!!


----------



## 4mia (Feb 4, 2008)

candy c thanks for all the replies, i know its alot of ?'s so thank you for taking the time


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Feb 4, 2008)

I love this thread. It's so interesting.

I had a shikakai mishap in August. I forgot to mix it with other powders and my hair was virtually impossible to tangle, and this was after swimming erplexed


BTW ...your book was fun to read! I love reading haircare books for fun


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 4, 2008)

Ballerina_Bun said:


> I love this thread.  It's so interesting.
> 
> I had a shikakia mishap in August.  I forgot to mix it with other powders and my hair was virtually impossible to tangle, and this was after swimming erplexed
> 
> ...



ahh bless glad you enjoyed it! 

and O/T: omg your avatar is that you!!!! woah there missy


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 4, 2008)

4mia said:


> candy c thanks for all the replies, i know its alot of ?'s so thank you for taking the time



your welcome, didnt want people onthe board or visitors using these things wrong!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Feb 4, 2008)

Maybe I'll try the ayurveda thing again. I didn't realize that I couldn't just use Shikaikai...I'm gonna print this out and try this again...probably at the end of the month


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Feb 4, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> ahh bless glad you enjoyed it!
> 
> and O/T: omg your avatar is that you!!!! woah there missy


 
Yes, it's me.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Feb 4, 2008)

CandyC, do you think we we could add SAA to the mixtures as well


----------



## SoSweet08 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Candy

I'm a little confused. Maybe because I had to rush through all of these pages. What exactly is your regimen using these oils and powders and what is the amount that you use for each of them? When is moisture used in your regimen and when is protein used?

Should someone still do hardcore aphogee treatments with this method and will it still be okay to henna? 

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Feb 4, 2008)

At it's limit again! 
Thank you so much for this.
~*Janelle~*


----------



## almondjoi85 (Feb 4, 2008)

I finally tried to powders!  It was so easy to mix and make.  I loved it!  It was great...i used 1 shikakai to 2 amla and my hair was not dry at all.


----------



## almondjoi85 (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh yeah as for straining the liquid I put an old knee high over the top of my cup and poured it right thru there! It worked perfectly!


----------



## almondjoi85 (Feb 4, 2008)

Ballerina_Bun said:


> I love this thread. It's so interesting.
> 
> I had a shikakai mishap in August. I forgot to mix it with other powders and my hair was virtually impossible to tangle, and *this was after swimming* erplexed
> 
> ...


 

woooo girly!  Try to shikakai bar after swimming while ur still @ the pool...that's what I do and I love it, then when you get home use the rinse maybe?


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 4, 2008)

I was on the www.fromnaturewithlove.com website and they were saying to use 4 of the powders and use 1 tablespoon.

But _*Candy_C*_, your saying use 2 powders. Why? Is the 4 powder mixture on their website too drying for our hair?


----------



## caribgirl (Feb 4, 2008)

Candy, I thank you for opening my eyes to these herbs. I am really enjoying the challlenge and I must say that I have experienced some nice hair growth in less than 4 weeks already!!!! Can't wait till April, to reveal the results  . Again, thanks for educating us and answering all of our questions, freely!!! You are a wonderful person.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 5, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> Candy, I thank you for opening my eyes to these herbs. I am really enjoying the challlenge and I must say that I have experience some nice hair growth in less than 4 weeks already!!!! Can't wait till April, to reveal the results  . Again, thanks for educating us and answering all of our questions, freely!!! You are a wonderful person.


 
_*Caribgirl*_, your hair looks fab! That is some nice growth. And in a nice time frame too! 

Did you do the exact same regime as _*Candy*_ or did you tailor yours to your hair?


----------



## Jazzy413 (Feb 5, 2008)

I must say that I have seen a bit of growth in the last four weeks that I have used the shikaki/amla mix.  Since this thread I have more info on the other powders and how to incorporate them into my regi, so I am hopeful that I will have even more growth once I use them consistently.  Candy C is da truth...really.  To take the time out to answer all these questions and make sure us ladies are using the products right is definitely commendable!  Thanks again for all this info!!!  Keep the questions coming ladies....maybe there is something some of us havent thought about asking yet!!!


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 5, 2008)

BeyondBlessed said:


> CandyC, do you think we we could add SAA to the mixtures as well



If you want to i guess you could. the results are great without


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 5, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> I was on the www.fromnaturewithlove.com website and they were saying to use 4 of the powders and use 1 tablespoon.
> 
> But _*Candy_C*_, your saying use 2 powders. Why? Is the 4 powder mixture on their website too drying for our hair?



no, but i mentioned before that its sometimes cancelling out the properties of the other powders. Its not terrible if you use for, its just best to pick 4 powders with completely different properties. also ratios become difficult...


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 5, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> Candy, I thank you for opening my eyes to these herbs. I am really enjoying the challlenge and I must say that I have experience some nice hair growth in less than 4 weeks already!!!! Can't wait till April, to reveal the results  . Again, thanks for educating us and answering all of our questions, freely!!! You are a wonderful person.



You're very welcome! Your post made my day!!!


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 5, 2008)

Jazzy413 said:


> I must say that I have seen a bit of growth in the last four weeks that I have used the shikaki/amla mix.  Since this thread I have more info on the other powders and how to incorporate them into my regi, so I am hopeful that I will have even more growth once I use them consistently.  Candy C is da truth...really.  To take the time out to answer all these questions and make sure us ladies are using the products right is definitely commendable!  Thanks again for all this info!!!  Keep the questions coming ladies....maybe there is something some of us havent thought about asking yet!!!



Awwww *hugs* thankyou!!!


----------



## caribgirl (Feb 5, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> _*Caribgirl*_, your hair looks fab! That is some nice growth. And in a nice time frame too!
> 
> Did you do the exact same regime as _*Candy*_ or did you tailor yours to your hair?


 
Thanks Ava!

I kinda tweak the regimen by applying a thicker mixture-- but Candy's herbal knowledge is truly awesome. I think many think that using the herbs would be too time consuming but it really isn't! My hair is so happy and stronger than before. I personally have no need for aphogee anymore!


----------



## drjo91 (Feb 5, 2008)

CandyC! I would like to say thank you because i started using this powder in december when you made the first post. I noticed that my hair got thicker,shiny, soft and long in a small amount of time after using it. I would like to know though when you said to pour it over your head...the minute you do that then you rinse or do you leave the powders for a few minutes?


----------



## HERicane10 (Feb 5, 2008)

Candy!  You ROCK girl!  I accidently ordered bhringraj dried stems. Anyway, I thought it was surely a waste; cuz I didn't know what to do with them. Then I said "WWCD? (What Would Candy Do). So I grabbed up that big ole bag of sticks, grabbed a handful and 'brewed' them in 2-3 cups of water for 30 minutes. I added some shikakai and amla powder (in correct ratio even) and used it for the 1st time last night. I saturated my dry hair with the 'brew' and left it on for 1.5 hours. My hair felt soft BEFORE the rinse out, and AFTER was :reddancer: You are so right about the moisturizing effects of the bhringraj!  Thanks Candy! I'll be using this mix 2-3x per wek. I luv those sticks!


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 5, 2008)

Do you guys wanna hear something funny/ironic?


i have an indian friend i havent spoke to in years, i bumped into her at uni

i was teaching HER about ayurveda! She uses commercial products, and hadnt even heard of amla oil!

Shes actually ordered a few things too bless her!


----------



## 4mia (Feb 7, 2008)

candy where can i find *MA*HABHRINGARAJ powder at? is there one or just the oil and how would i incorporate the oil? prepoos?

tia


----------



## MDinLA (Feb 7, 2008)

So how do the ayurvedic products work with stretching relaxers? Are they conditioning/ moisturizing enough to help with the stretching process? Many people are using yogurt as a prepoo to help stretch. Would you suggest combing the two products? Ayuverdic and coconut milk/ yogurt... Or should you not mix the two while stretching and just do ayuverdic prior to your perm growing out and thus likely to break at the demarcation line.


----------



## 4mia (Feb 7, 2008)

i think she stated to use up to  7 days before and  7 days after a relaxer








LatoyaMIT said:


> So how do the ayurvedic products work with stretching relaxers? Are they conditioning/ moisturizing enough to help with the stretching process? Many people are using yogurt as a prepoo to help stretch. Would you suggest combing the two products? Ayuverdic and coconut milk/ yogurt... Or should you not mix the two while stretching and just do ayuverdic prior to your perm growing out and thus likely to break at the demarcation line.


----------



## MDinLA (Feb 7, 2008)

Right, but I'm just wondering if people have used ayuverda specifically for stretching also?


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 7, 2008)

_*Candy_C*_ and _*Caribgirl*_, have you ladies used the shampoo bars?

_*drjo91*_, in your short time of using the powders, did you notice less shedding too? or just a nicer shine and thicker hair?


----------



## 4mia (Feb 7, 2008)

LatoyaMIT said:


> Right, but I'm just wondering if people have used ayuverda specifically for stretching also?


 
ummm good question. I heard 2 things one that it makes the curl pattern looser and 2. that people seem to notice there hair reverting at the root. ill try to find the threads for you. I just cant remember wich board it was


----------



## MDinLA (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks 4mia!


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 8, 2008)

sorry guys i will get back to all messages just verrrrry busy this weekend xx


----------



## natieya (Feb 9, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> sorry guys i will get back to all messages just verrrrry busy this weekend xx




Hey Candy_C,  I tried to download the info today, but the link is expired. Can you help?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 10, 2008)

drjo91 said:


> CandyC! I would like to say thank you because i started using this powder in december when you made the first post. I noticed that my hair got thicker,shiny, soft and long in a small amount of time after using it. *I would like to know though when you said to pour it over your head...the minute you do that then you rinse or do you leave the powders for a few minutes*?




i usually prepare to rinse right away. leaving it in for a few wont hurt

you have to go alot by your instincts with ayurveda - mind and body working together !!


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 10, 2008)

HERicane10 said:


> Candy!  You ROCK girl!  I accidently ordered bhringraj dried stems. Anyway, I thought it was surely a waste; cuz I didn't know what to do with them. Then I said "WWCD? (What Would Candy Do). So I grabbed up that big ole bag of sticks, grabbed a handful and 'brewed' them in 2-3 cups of water for 30 minutes. I added some shikakai and amla powder (in correct ratio even) and used it for the 1st time last night. I saturated my dry hair with the 'brew' and left it on for 1.5 hours. My hair felt soft BEFORE the rinse out, and AFTER was :reddancer: You are so right about the moisturizing effects of the bhringraj!  Thanks Candy! I'll be using this mix 2-3x per wek. I luv those sticks!



HAHAHAA u go girl!


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 10, 2008)

4mia said:


> candy where can i find *MA*HABHRINGARAJ powder at? is there one or just the oil and how would i incorporate the oil? prepoos?
> 
> tia



I've only found the oil. 

if you did find one, it would be a growth rinse used in the same way as shikakai, which means add a moisturizing powder


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 10, 2008)

LatoyaMIT said:


> So how do the ayurvedic products work with stretching relaxers? Are they conditioning/ moisturizing enough to help with the stretching process? Many people are using yogurt as a prepoo to help stretch. Would you suggest combing the two products? Ayuverdic and coconut milk/ yogurt... Or should you not mix the two while stretching and just do ayuverdic prior to your perm growing out and thus likely to break at the demarcation line.



The yoghurt thing - i've personally never ever heard of

ayurveda is used 7 days before a relaxer ONLY and 7 days After then at regular intervals


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 10, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> _*Candy_C*_ and _*Caribgirl*_, have you ladies used the shampoo bars?
> 
> _*drjo91*_, in your short time of using the powders, did you notice less shedding too? or just a nicer shine and thicker hair?



Yes i love shampoo bars, i use them every 3-4 weeks or when i want to blowdry my hair (a little too often lately, erplexed i have so much regrowth)


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 10, 2008)

natieya said:


> Hey Candy_C,  I tried to download the info today, but the link is expired. Can you help?
> 
> Thanks so much!



yeh i'll reload it


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 10, 2008)

*PM me for the password please,* thankyow! x


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 20, 2008)

Taino said:


> Would I still get wonderful results if I skip putting the conditioner in my hair as if I am doing a shampoo and quickly removing it? If my conditioner is expensive I most likely will want to keep it in for a while the first time and only time.



Amla and bhringeraj will make your hair so soft detangled n silky you may want to skip conditioner - this is fine

but with any other comb, probabley not really wise


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 20, 2008)

the password is *cherie*!!

sorry for those who havent registered - cant message me!


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 20, 2008)

*Candy_C does your scalp feel extra clean after doing this?* Mine does. Normally I have alot of build up and after I pouring the mixer on my head it feel so clean.............But the smell kills me. My ma  can't stand a dirty kitchen and she hates the smell too lol. *It there a powder that smells good Candy_C? Thanks!*


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2008)

Candy_C, thanks for answering my post on where I can find your book. I ordered it and can't wait for it to arrive. I also want to subscibe to this thread as I am now interested in Ayurveda hair care after seeing so many people with fantastic hair growth from using it. What other thread is better than the one created by the ayurveda master herself. 

I will be coming in for help in about a month or so as I'm waiting to take down my sew-in about that time. My book should be here by then too.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 27, 2008)

Candy .... thanks for this sweetie. I am so glad to have found it. Last week, I did a google search regarding ayurvedic herbs and remember someone posting to use amla, reetha, and shikakai as a paste overnight. In your opinion, is this an okay mixture to use nervous2:?


----------



## 4mia (Feb 28, 2008)

candy or anyone have you noticed extra hair loss since using the powders. i dont kow if its in my head or if im losing more long hairs but at the same time its seems like my hair is growing.


----------



## nycutiepie (Feb 28, 2008)

4mia said:


> candy or anyone have you noticed extra hair loss since using the powders. i dont kow if its in my head or if im losing more long hairs but at the same time its seems like my hair is growing.


 
No, I don't think it's in your head because it's in mines too.  I'm shedding more and I can't tell what's causing it.  I'm stopping the Gro-Aut oil because someone else told me that they were having a shedding problem and they think it's the Gro-Aut oil.  I'm pissed because I just ordered the larger size .  The strange thing is my hair has gotten longer really quickly since using the Ayurveda stuff but I feel like it's thinning and I already have fine/thin hair to begin with.  I'm going to keep doing the powder rinses and see what happens with using those alone.  Are you only using the powder rinses?  I really want to try to narrow this down and figure out what the culprit is.


----------



## growinstrong (Feb 28, 2008)

Nope, it's not just you .  I shed tons, like handfulls.  But my hair is definitely and noticeably longer.  I say I definitely get 1" per month now, using the powders, but I wonder will I have any hair left when I reach my goal erplexed. 



4mia said:


> candy or anyone have you noticed extra hair loss since using the powders. i dont kow if its in my head or if im losing more long hairs but at the same time its seems like my hair is growing.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi 4Mia,try pm-ing Sareca and ask her if it has thinned hers. I will be using Ayurveda products in April and I want the answer to this question too. In fact, the shedding may only be the initial effects but it might be that the thickening happens a little later after contiuous use, just a guess mind you.


----------



## 4mia (Feb 28, 2008)

thank you everyone, im only using shik, amla and neem powders, and i flollowed the instructions on this thread.. i normally have really thick hair its not thin but its not as thick as normal.
i also use vatkia and amla oil.




i dont remember this happening when i was using amla oil.  
i wonder if maybe im not diluting it enough?? maybe my mix is too strong for my hair

i think i may do a protein tx my next wash


----------



## 4mia (Feb 28, 2008)

i do want to mention i did have a baby 3 months ago


----------



## sareca (Feb 29, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hi 4Mia,try pm-ing Sareca and ask her if it has thinned hers. I will be using Ayurveda products in April and I want the answer to this question too. In fact, the shedding may only be the initial effects but it might be that the thickening happens a little later after contiuous use, just a guess mind you.




My hair didn't thin at all (not initially and not with continued use). Some people shed seasonally and a recent pregnancy will definitely cause some shedding. I don't think it's ayurvedics ladies, but I'd stop using them and any other new products. Wait until the shedding stops (garlic poo works great for me) then add back one and see if it returns. 

HTH


----------



## Lovelylocs (Feb 29, 2008)

If anything, I shed less. I use a mixture of shikakai and amla powder.


----------



## 4mia (Feb 29, 2008)

im going to investigate a little to see the cause of this. It could be post pregnancy like Sareca said, or i may be too rough during detangling. I washed today and i didnt not comb under the shower i just ran my fingers through. i didnt noticed clumps of shed hair. I also used amla powder only.  the hair in my denam brush was normal as well during detangling. So maybe its me being careless. i will be able to tell more when my hair finish airdrying.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 29, 2008)

4mia said:


> im going to investigate a little to see the cause of this. *It could be post pregnancy like Sareca said, or i may be too rough during detangling.* I washed today and i didnt not comb under the shower i just ran my fingers through. i didnt noticed clumps of shed hair. I also used amla powder only. *the hair in my denam brush was normal as well during detangling.* So maybe its me being careless. i will be able to tell more when my hair finish airdrying.


 
Okay this puts me a little at ease. Now I don't have to be concerned about my hair coming out when I start using ayurveda in April. Thanks.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 29, 2008)

sareca said:


> My hair didn't thin at all (not initially and not with continued use). Some people shed seasonally and a recent pregnancy will definitely cause some shedding. I don't think it's ayurvedics ladies, but I'd stop using them and any other new products. Wait until the shedding stops (garlic poo works great for me) then add back one and see if it returns.
> 
> HTH


 
Thanks Sareca for your quick response.


----------



## 4mia (Feb 29, 2008)

my hair is dry and i didnt lose alot of hair this time.  I was losing most of it when its wet so i think it was me being to harsh on my head. I have to remember to treat it like silk.


----------



## SouthernTease (Mar 5, 2008)

What happened to the ebook???
I saw it last week on her myspace & ebay
but not anymore... what's up with that?


----------



## cocoagirl (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok I just read all 18 pages of this thread and I am hooked!  Candy_c your info is amazing and so helpful but my question is this, I have a very dry scalp, seborrheic dermatitis to be exact, so when I wash my hair (usually once a week) I try to really get the scalp clean and the only way I have found to do this is my several washes using t-tree oil in my shampoo or t-tree oil based shampoos/natural shampoos (usuallly doing 3 or 4 washes).  How can I get my scalp clean and free of all the flakes and debris that is ALWAYS on my scalp by just pouring some powders over my scalp/hair (as Ayurveda suggests)and not actually using the pads of my fingers to give my scalp a vigourous scrubbing? As it is even with my 3 or 4 washes, after my hair is dry it still sometimes flakes and I find dry patches throughout...please advise.

TIA!!


----------



## scarcity21 (Mar 8, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> *Tip: for a moisturizing rinse, and incredible shine, mix 1 tablespoon of Amla powder and 1 tablespoon of Maka (bhringeraj) powder....thank me later! also excellent for breakage caused by protein overload*


 i have amla oil and powder, bhringraj oil...i know oil and water dont mix, so can i mix amla oil and bringraj oil and still get super moisturizing benefits???


----------



## Candy_C (Mar 22, 2008)

SouthernTease said:


> What happened to the ebook???
> I saw it last week on her myspace & ebay
> but not anymore... what's up with that?



lol its still thereerplexed


----------



## tld723 (Mar 24, 2008)

I've missed seeing you post!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 16, 2008)

Has anyone used Reetha (paste or soup from soap nuts) along with the powders?  If so, how?  Benefits?


----------



## PassionFruit (Apr 16, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Has anyone used Reetha (paste or soup from soap nuts) along with the powders?  If so, how?  Benefits?



I use Aritha ( same as Reetha) as a tea rinse...  didnt add anything to it..  its just a cleanser... I used it while I had braids... rinsed out nicely and my hair didnt feel yucky when I took out the braids


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 16, 2008)

PassionFruit said:


> I use *Aritha ( same as Reetha)* as a tea rinse... didnt add anything to it.. its just a cleanser... I used it while I had braids... rinsed out nicely and my hair didnt feel yucky when I took out the braids


 
*OHHHHH, I didn't know it was the same thing.  erplexed*

So If I am using Shikaki+amla (and maybe sometimes adding brahmi), it sounds like I don't need the aritha.  CandyC says is mostly for oily buildup and clarifying, so it would be a bit drying for my purposes...thanks!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 16, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *OHHHHH, I didn't know it was the same thing. erplexed*
> 
> So If I am using Shikaki+amla (and maybe sometimes adding brahmi), it sounds like I don't need the aritha. CandyC says is mostly for oily buildup and clarifying, so it would be a bit drying for my purposes...thanks!


 
FindingMe your hair looks really healthy in your siggy. I use this same combination myself but I also add bhringraj powder to my tea rinse and it really has a very softening affect on my hair while at the same time makes it really strong. I put together 1 part shikakai, 2 parts amla, 1 part brahmi and 2 parts bhringraj powders, mix with hot distilled water and allow to get warm enough to add to my hair. I leave the rinse in my hair covered with a plastic cap for 30 minutes, then conditioner wash out, then DC for 1 hour. My hair seem to love bhringraj a lot.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 16, 2008)

Aggie said:


> FindingMe your hair looks really healthy in your siggy. I use this same combination myself but I also add bhringraj powder to my tea rinse and it really has a very softening affect on my hair while at the same time makes it really strong. I put together 1 part shikakai, 2 parts amla, 1 part brahmi and 2 parts bhringraj powders, mix with hot distilled water and allow to get warm enough to add to my hair. I leave the rinse in my hair covered with a plastic cap for 30 minutes, then conditioner wash out, then DC for 1 hour. My hair seem to love bhringraj a lot.


 
Your hair is lovely!  I visited your FOTKI.  I would love to try the bhringraj as it's supposed to be good for moisture, but I ordered my powders online and the e-store didn't sell them.  Maybe I will try a local Indian store to see if they have it.  Do you order yours online or go to the Indian store?

When do you shampoo and what do you use?  I also notice from your FOTKI that you use MN.  Are you still using that and how is it working with your ayurvedic methods/rinses?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 17, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Your hair is lovely! I visited your FOTKI. I would love to try the bhringraj as it's supposed to be good for moisture, but I ordered my powders online and the e-store didn't sell them. Maybe I will try a local Indian store to see if they have it. Do you order yours online or go to the Indian store?
> 
> When do you shampoo and what do you use? I also notice from your FOTKI that you use MN. Are you still using that and how is it working with your ayurvedic methods/rinses?


 
I order my henna, hibiscus petal powder and my bhringraj powder from www.fromnaturewithlove.com, but I order the amla, brahmi and bhringraj oils from www.garrysun.com because they don't have any mineral oil in them. I apply my powders every other week and poo regularly every other week with a sulfate free poo like CON green and red label but I use other poos as well. I also clarify my hair once per month. 

The MN has no ill effect on my hair or scalp in conjunction with my ayurveda powders. Now becasue my hair is braided down, it's easy to use the MN between my braids and I use the 4 powders (brahmi, bhringraj, amla, and shikakai) in a tea rinse and spray it on my roots and hair surrounding my braids. I added some essential oils to the tea and so I get a little stimulation on my scalp.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 18, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I order my henna, hibiscus petal powder and my bhringraj powder from www.fromnaturewithlove.com, but I order the amla, brahmi and bhringraj oils from www.garrysun.com because they don't have any mineral oil in them. I apply my powders every other week and poo regularly every other week with a sulfate free poo like CON green and red label but I use other poos as well. I also clarify my hair once per month.
> 
> The MN has no ill effect on my hair or scalp in conjunction with my ayurveda powders. Now becasue my hair is braided down, it's easy to use the MN between my braids and I use the 4 powders (brahmi, bhringraj, amla, and shikakai) in a tea rinse and spray it on my roots and hair surrounding my braids. I added some essential oils to the tea and so I get a little stimulation on my scalp.


 

Cool, thanks!  Good info-


----------



## The Sweetest B (Apr 19, 2008)

cocoagirl said:


> Ok I just read all 18 pages of this thread and I am hooked! Candy_c your info is amazing and so helpful but my question is this, I have a very dry scalp, seborrheic dermatitis to be exact, so when I wash my hair (usually once a week) I try to really get the scalp clean and the only way I have found to do this is my several washes using t-tree oil in my shampoo or t-tree oil based shampoos/natural shampoos (usuallly doing 3 or 4 washes). How can I get my scalp clean and free of all the flakes and debris that is ALWAYS on my scalp by just pouring some powders over my scalp/hair (as Ayurveda suggests)and not actually using the pads of my fingers to give my scalp a vigourous scrubbing? As it is even with my 3 or 4 washes, after my hair is dry it still sometimes flakes and I find dry patches throughout...please advise.
> 
> TIA!!


I too would be very interested in what anyone have to say about this as I pretty much have the same problem and was wondering about the build up on my scalp.  I know that I have to keep my scalp clean or I have major flare up of seboric dermatitis.  Just can seem to get rid of it.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Cocoagirl and Sweetest B, 

I don't have this problem you mentioned but my question is, are you deep conditioning after washing out the powders with a really good deep water-based moisturizing conditioner? Secondly, a lot of the ladies in the MN challenges has this very same problem you described and have used it to clear up their seboric dermatitis condtitions. 

They use it mixed with a little oil like extra virgin coconut oil, black castor oil, powdered some sulfur powder, a few frops of essential oils, and some kind of moisturizer, mix well and apply to scalp every other day or so. Check out the MN threads before you do this though just to make sure this is something you'd want to do. I do know that since I started using MN, I no longer have dandruff problems.


----------



## The Sweetest B (Apr 19, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hi Cocoagirl and Sweetest B,
> 
> I don't have this problem you mentioned but my question is, are you deep conditioning after washing out the powders with a really good deep water-based moisturizing conditioner? Secondly, a lot of the ladies in the MN challenges has this very same problem you described and have used it to clear up their seboric dermatitis condtitions.
> 
> They use it mixed with a little oil like extra virgin coconut oil, black castor oil, powdered some sulfur powder, a few frops of essential oils, and some kind of moisturizer, mix well and apply to scalp every other day or so. Check out the MN threads before you do this though just to make sure this is something you'd want to do. I do know that since I started using MN, I no longer have dandruff problems.


Thanks for your response.  I have not used the powders yet because of this concern.  However, I did purchase the MN becasue I had read some where that seboric dermatitis is a form of yeast (candida) so I thought perhaps I should try it.  Well so far is seems that it will definately do the trick.  I am a little amazed this morning.  I got the FD MN on Thursday and I just placed a little on one side kinda testing.  On Friday I did it again and also placed some on the other side.  Today(saturday)  when i wake up I was checking things out in the mirror and the left side is clear and the right side don't flake as much.  Now you have just confirmed for me that I was not imagining as other ladies say this have worked for them  I am excited.  So I guess I will be doing Ayurvedic and MN.  Off to get my ayurvedic stash.  woohooo


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2008)

The Sweetest B said:


> Thanks for your response. I have not used the powders yet because of this concern. However, I did purchase the MN becasue I had read some where that seboric dermatitis is a form of yeast (candida) so I thought perhaps I should try it. Well so far is seems that it will definately do the trick. I am a little amazed this morning. I got the FD MN on Thursday and I just placed a little on one side kinda testing. On Friday I did it again and also placed some on the other side. Today(saturday) when i wake up I was checking things out in the mirror and the left side is clear and the right side don't flake as much. Now you have just confirmed for me that I was not imagining as other ladies say this have worked for them I am excited. So I guess I will be doing Ayurvedic and MN. Off to get my ayurvedic stash. woohooo


 
You're welcomed and I wish as much success as most of us who have tried MN. I also use henna, and ayurveda powders and oils with my MN with a lot of success. You were very smart by doing a test with the MN first to see if you like it by the way.


----------



## cocoagirl (Apr 23, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hi Cocoagirl and Sweetest B,
> 
> I don't have this problem you mentioned but my question is, are you deep conditioning after washing out the powders with a really good deep water-based moisturizing conditioner? Secondly, a lot of the ladies in the MN challenges has this very same problem you described and have used it to clear up their seboric dermatitis condtitions.
> 
> They use it mixed with a little oil like extra virgin coconut oil, black castor oil, powdered some sulfur powder, a few frops of essential oils, and some kind of moisturizer, mix well and apply to scalp every other day or so. Check out the MN threads before you do this though just to make sure this is something you'd want to do. I do know that since I started using MN, I no longer have dandruff problems.



Just rechecking this thread from my last post, last month.  Thanks for the advice.  Yes I do follow with a deep condish treatment (either Keracare-which as of late has been doing nothing, AO condish or ORS Pak (love).  I also use MN mixed with olive oil and cayenne pepper. So far so good as I have started doing mid week condish wash's followed by my ayurvedic routine once a week or 2 weeks.  So far so good, I have found that my scalp is less dry due to the increased frequency of washing..but my scalp still itched a lot.  Anywho, overall so far so good!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 12, 2008)

Bumping for EXCELLENT info................


----------



## Platinum (May 12, 2008)

I was looking for this thread. I bought some oils and powders from an Indian store in N. Attleboro, Massachusetts the other day.


----------



## MrsGrant (May 12, 2008)

This is a really great thread...off to see CandyC's store.


----------



## PassionFruit (May 12, 2008)

MrsGrant said:


> This is a really great thread...off to see CandyC's store.




you better check out the Cust serv complaints before purchasing


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=16


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (May 12, 2008)

PassionFruit said:


> you better check out the Cust serv complaints before purchasing


 
Right?


----------



## Ericka (May 12, 2008)

Candy C, is it safe to mix the powders with a cheap conditioner instead of water? Just wondering if the hair will get the same benefits?


----------



## MrsGrant (May 12, 2008)

PassionFruit said:


> you better check out the Cust serv complaints before purchasing
> 
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=16


 

oh i'm checking it out now. Just wanted to see her store to get some idea of what I should purchase. There are many indian stores in ny so I plan on utilizing those....thanks for the warning.


----------



## AngelDoll (May 14, 2008)




----------



## HairBarbie (May 14, 2008)

I'm kind of new to this and have being reading and reading. So far here's what I've came up with, can the expert tell me if it sounds good?

1. 5 days a week I will massage with Vatika or mabhringheraj oils.

2. Then once a week instead of using regular shampoos I will use a mix of 2 teaspon Alma powder and 1 teaspoon Shakika powder

3. Then on Wednesdays I'll prepoo with Maka powder and rinse out with a conditioner and follow with a deep conditioner.

4. On Fridays I'll prepoo with Brhami powder and risne out with a conditioner and follow with deep conditioner.

Then the rest of the days of the week, I'll co-wash with my regular co-washing conditioners.

Am I doing too much. I'm trying to simplify it as much as possible. Thank you so much ladies.


----------



## LongiLox (May 14, 2008)

Bump bump bump!


----------



## november wind (May 15, 2008)

This would make a great sticky.  Bumpity bump!


----------



## QT (May 19, 2008)

I have been reading and reading however, I just came across this tread today. On Saturday I made my mix of AYURVEDIC Powders and believe I made it a little too potent. I mixed Shikakai, alma, bhringraj, aritha AND neem all together into a air tight container. I was wondering if I mixed too much of everything. When I applied it made my hair hard. But once I cowashed my hair it went back to normal.


----------



## MrsGrant (May 19, 2008)

QT. said:


> I have been reading and reading however, I just came across this tread today. On Saturday I made my mix of AYURVEDIC Powders and believe I made it a little too potent. I mixed Shikakai, alma, bhringraj, aritha AND neem all together into a air tight container. I was wondering if I mixed too much of everything. When I applied it made my hair hard. But once I cowashed my hair it went back to normal.


 
I'm not sure but I think Candy said using 3 or more powders tends to cancel out the properties of some powders.   I would mix alma,maka (moisture), shikakai (cleanser) and Aritha( another cleanser and growth aid.  I think I would put two part alma since that is moisture and then one part of the others.  thinking maybe you used to many cleansers and not enough moisture.  Where do you buy your powders?


----------



## MrsGrant (May 19, 2008)

I'm looking for these powders can you ladies tell me where I can get them. I have found some of various websites but have a hard time finding the bhringeraj (maka) powder.  TIA


----------



## LongiLox (May 19, 2008)

MrsGrant said:


> I'm looking for these powders can you ladies tell me where I can get them. I have found some of various websites but have a hard time finding the bhringeraj (maka) powder. TIA


 
Your local indian grocery store should carry them.


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2008)

MrsGrant said:


> I'm looking for these powders can you ladies tell me where I can get them. I have found some of various websites but have a hard time finding the bhringeraj (maka) powder. TIA


 
I get mine from www.fromnaturewithlove.com. We get a 5% discount here as well. Look for the Discount sticky, the code is in there.


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2008)

QT. said:


> I have been reading and reading however, I just came across this tread today. On Saturday I made my mix of AYURVEDIC Powders and believe I made it a little too potent. I mixed Shikakai, alma, bhringraj, aritha AND neem all together into a air tight container. I was wondering if I mixed too much of everything. When I applied it made my hair hard. But once I cowashed my hair it went back to normal.


 
Aritha is a very strong cleansing powder that works a lot like a clarifying poo and it is more recommended for persons with oily hair. It dries out my hair too bad so I hardly use it now. Thank goodness I didn't buy too much of it. Amla is acidic and it also dries out the hair. Shikakai is a cleansing powder as well, so really you used too many cleansing powders together and not enough moisturizing powders, ie., the bhringraj powder. I don't use neem anything as I don't have dandruff issues at this time.


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2008)

MrsGrant said:


> I'm not sure but I think Candy said using 3 or more powders tends to cancel out the properties of some powders. I would mix alma,maka (moisture), shikakai (cleanser) and Aritha( another cleanser and growth aid. I think I would put two part alma since that is moisture and then one part of the others. thinking maybe you used to many cleansers and not enough moisture. Where do you buy your powders?


 
I have used multiple powders together with great success, but not many cleansing powders all at once. That's asking for major trouble.


----------



## QT (May 20, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *QT.* 
_I have been reading and reading however, I just came across this tread today. On Saturday I made my mix of AYURVEDIC Powders and believe I made it a little too potent. I mixed Shikakai, alma, bhringraj, aritha AND neem all together into a air tight container. I was wondering if I mixed too much of everything. When I applied it made my hair hard. But once I cowashed my hair it went back to normal. _

Aritha is a very strong cleansing powder that works a lot like a clarifying poo and it is more recommended for persons with oily hair. It dries out my hair too bad so I hardly use it now. Thank goodness I didn't buy too much of it. Amla is acidic and it also dries out the hair. Shikakai is a cleansing powder as well, so really you used too many cleansing powders together and not enough moisturizing powders, ie., the bhringraj powder. I don't use neem anything as I don't have dandruff issues at this time.


Thank Aggie for your response. My question to you will be what do I do w/ my mix I have all of the powders mixed into a air tight container erplexed? Should I start over? My goal is moisture moisture moisture, and I do not want the Aritha to derail my progress. Thanks again


----------



## QT (May 20, 2008)

MrsGrant said:


> I'm not sure but I think Candy said using 3 or more powders tends to cancel out the properties of some powders. I would mix alma,maka (moisture), shikakai (cleanser) and Aritha( another cleanser and growth aid. I think I would put two part alma since that is moisture and then one part of the others. thinking maybe you used to many cleansers and not enough moisture. Where do you buy your powders?


 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *QT.* 
_I have been reading and reading however, I just came across this tread today. On Saturday I made my mix of AYURVEDIC Powders and believe I made it a little too potent. I mixed Shikakai, alma, bhringraj, aritha AND neem all together into a air tight container. I was wondering if I mixed too much of everything. When I applied it made my hair hard. But once I cowashed my hair it went back to normal. _

I'm not sure but I think Candy said using 3 or more powders tends to cancel out the properties of some powders. I would mix alma,maka (moisture), shikakai (cleanser) and Aritha( another cleanser and growth aid. I think I would put two part alma since that is moisture and then one part of the others. thinking maybe you used to many cleansers and not enough moisture. Where do you buy your powders?

Thank you for your response. I guess I’m going to have to start over. I got my powders from www.theindianfoodstore.com IMO they sent my order quickly. I purchased all off the above for under 20 buckets shipping included.


----------



## miami74 (May 20, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I have used multiple powders together with great success, but not many cleansing powders all at once. That's asking for major trouble.



Aggie, can you give us an example of what multiple powders you have used at once successfully.  (Sorry if you mentioned it already, I'm just all over the place on this site trying to get info erplexed).


----------



## HairBarbie (May 20, 2008)

I mixed Alma, Shakakai and Brahimi yesterday and my hair turned out well. But it I have powder residue in my hair. Did anyone else get residue in their hair, if so how did you get rid of it.


----------



## QT (May 20, 2008)

HairBarbie said:


> I mixed Alma, Shakakai and Brahimi yesterday and my hair turned out well. But it I have powder residue in my hair. Did anyone else get residue in their hair, if so how did you get rid of it.


 
I too did the powder tonic however, I made my too potent (correcting this) Anywho, I rinsed until my hair was clear from the powder, then i had a sink full of water and dipped my head into the water. Once i dipped i noticed the grit at the bottom, it work well for me.


----------



## Aggie (May 20, 2008)

miami74 said:


> Aggie, can you give us an example of what multiple powders you have used at once successfully. (Sorry if you mentioned it already, I'm just all over the place on this site trying to get info erplexed).


 
For me the trick is not to use multiple cleansing powders together, but more moisturizing ones together. For example, I would use 1 teaspoon of amla, 1 teaspoon of shikakai, 1 tablespoon of bhringraj powder, 1 tablespoon of hibiscus petal powder, and 1 tablespoon of brahmi together. I would never put aritha in this same mix because of the amla and shikakai. But notice, I only put 1 teaspoon each of these instead of 1 tablespoon each. The moisturizing powders - I used tablespoon measurements. 

But my ayurveda dosha is Pitta and these powders go well with my Pitta dosha. Look it up online for what these means by googling it. I don't have any links for that but I do have books that has helped me to know what this is. There are 3 different types of doshas, ie, characteristics of body types. I am at work right now so I can't look them up right now.


----------



## Aggie (May 20, 2008)

QT. said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QT.*
> _I have been reading and reading however, I just came across this tread today. On Saturday I made my mix of AYURVEDIC Powders and believe I made it a little too potent. I mixed Shikakai, alma, bhringraj, aritha AND neem all together into a air tight container. I was wondering if I mixed too much of everything. When I applied it made my hair hard. But once I cowashed my hair it went back to normal. _
> 
> ...


 
Not necessarily. You could simply purchase some more of the moisturizing powders like bhringraj and brahmi and simply use up the mixed powders sparingly in with these two powders and it should work better. In other words, mix in only one teaspoon of the already mixed powders you have in about 1 tablespoon each of the moisturizing powders I mentioned here, okay? It shouldn't be quite as strong and drying anymore.


----------



## QT (May 20, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Not necessarily. You could simply purchase some more of the moisturizing powders like bhringraj and brahmi and simply use up the mixed powders sparingly in with these two powders and it should work better. In other words, mix in only one teaspoon of the already mixed powders you have in about 1 tablespoon each of the moisturizing powders I mentioned here, okay? It shouldn't be quite as strong and drying anymore.


 

Thanks Aggie!!!! I'm going to put off from using my powders until i get some bhringraj and brahmi to add to my tonic. How often do you use your powders?


----------



## Aggie (May 20, 2008)

QT. said:


> Thanks Aggie!!!! I'm going to put off from using my powders until i get some bhringraj and brahmi to add to my tonic. How often do you use your powders?


 
Twice per week is enough for me. Some people use them as often as 3 times per week though.


----------



## miami74 (May 21, 2008)

Aggie said:


> For me the trick is not to use multiple cleansing powders together, but more moisturizing ones together. For example, I would use 1 teaspoon of amla, 1 teaspoon of shikakai, 1 tablespoon of bhringraj powder, 1 tablespoon of hibiscus petal powder, and 1 tablespoon of brahmi together. I would never put aritha in this same mix because of the amla and shikakai. But notice, I only put 1 teaspoon each of these instead of 1 tablespoon each. The moisturizing powders - I used tablespoon measurements.
> 
> But my ayurveda dosha is Pitta and these powders go well with my Pitta dosha. Look it up online for what these means by googling it. I don't have any links for that but I do have books that has helped me to know what this is. There are 3 different types of doshas, ie, characteristics of body types. I am at work right now so I can't look them up right now.



_Thanks a lot for the info Aggie.  I have been reading a little on ayurvedic medicine myself and I have identified myself to be a Pitta as well (we have something in common!).  So, I will definately take all of this into consideration._


----------



## Aggie (May 21, 2008)

miami74 said:


> _Thanks a lot for the info Aggie. I have been reading a little on ayurvedic medicine myself and *I have identified myself to be a Pitta as well (we have something in common!)*. So, I will definately take all of this into consideration._


 
yay!!! This is good news.


----------



## SugaCane (May 25, 2008)

QT. said:


> I too did the powder tonic however, I made my too potent (correcting this) Anywho, I rinsed until my hair was clear from the powder, then i had a sink full of water and dipped my head into the water. Once i dipped i noticed the grit at the bottom, it work well for me.


 

Hi there ladies

This is how I overcome the "grit problem"...

Having used these powders for the last 2 months, I've found that as long as I pre poo my hair well with oil beforehand and then co wash after rinsing powders out for about 5 mins, I find that I don't have any problem with any particles left in my hair.  The sink/bucket method works well also. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bumping to get more info!!!


----------



## baddison (Jun 24, 2008)

subscribing to this thread


----------



## AngelDoll (Jun 29, 2008)

I have had unbelievable success with ayurvedic powder and oils. 

See siggy below.


----------



## Candy_C (Jun 29, 2008)

excellent discussion in this thread!!

such a wealth of information and tips from other users!!!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 29, 2008)

subscribing.  I'm getting ready to read all of the entries in this thread.  I want to start using the powders but I  really don't know where to start. Hopefully this thread will have Ayurvedic for Dummies information


----------



## Gracie (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: AYURVEDIC WARNING!!!*



Candy_C said:


> Here is a except from my book, front cover/contents/and intro.
> 
> http://download.yousendit.com/FD63A650212E4DBA
> 
> ...


 

The information that was provided was great thanks


----------



## AngelDoll (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: AYURVEDIC WARNING!!!*



Gracie said:


> The information that was provided was great thanks


 
This is where I got started.


----------



## PinkAngel (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: AYURVEDIC WARNING!!!*



AngelDoll said:


> This is where I got started.


 
I just sent you a PM, now let me go read this thread.


----------



## IWantBSl09 (Jul 5, 2008)

I just printed out this whole thread! I can't wait to try the powders next week!


----------



## nikki2229 (Jul 7, 2008)

Subscribing!


----------



## Candy_C (Jul 7, 2008)

Good Look Guys!!

this book is still available as an ebook off my website myspace.com/naturalhairsecrets
as an ebook or hard copy x


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 7, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> Good Look Guys!!
> 
> this book is still available as an ebook off my website myspace.com/naturalhairsecrets
> as an ebook or hard copy x


 

Candy you are a wonder. Thank you for this...........
I have your book too!


----------



## Social.Buttahfly (Jul 7, 2008)

Great thread but still a bit confused. erplexed Are these powders being used as a paste or rinse? If as a rinse you are just pouring it over and hair and following with up a conditioner?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 7, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> Good Look Guys!!
> 
> this book is still available as an ebook off my website myspace.com/naturalhairsecrets
> as an ebook or hard copy x


 
I have your book too Candy, very helpful tips.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 7, 2008)

Social.Buttahfly said:


> Great thread but still a bit confused. erplexed Are these powders being used as a paste or rinse? If as a rinse you are just pouring it over and hair and following with up a conditioner?


 
I use the rinse  and I wait 5-7 minutes before washing it out with cheapie conditioners. As a paste, I mix mine like a I would my henna gloss with no terps of course. I keep this on for 20-30 minutes then wash out with cheapie conditioners. I call it an ayurveda co-wash and I got this idea from DenverGirl. The rinse I pour over my hair is Candy's way except I strain the powders in a stocking cap before pouring over my hair. Both way work equally as well IMO.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 7, 2008)

Subscribing


----------



## Lucia (Jul 11, 2008)

great info, 
bumping up for more updates


----------



## Angkin73 (Jul 11, 2008)

I just read this whole thread. Great information. I started using the powers about 2weeks ago. I do the rinses, oil infusions and a leave in tea (spritz). 

I was wondering what do you do with the left over paste? I hate to throw it away( mainly when I do oil infusions). It seems like such a waste.

I have been wanting to mix my own butter mixes usiing ayuredic. Has anyone else done this, and could I use the paste from my oil infusions? Or would I just use oils?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 11, 2008)

Angkin73 said:


> I just read this whole thread. Great information. I started using the powers about 2weeks ago. I do the rinses, oil infusions and a leave in tea (spritz).
> 
> *I was wondering what do you do with the left over paste?* I hate to throw it away( mainly when I do oil infusions). It seems like such a waste.
> 
> I have been wanting to mix my own butter mixes usiing ayuredic. Has anyone else done this, and could I use the paste from my oil infusions? Or would I just use oils?


 
According to www.fromnaturewithlove.com, leftover pastes and tea rinses should be left in the refrigerator and used within 4 days of mixing or it would be useless after that. So try not to make more than you can use in that time, okay?


----------



## Lucia (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm new to these powders, I've been using some henna+ingdigo, and really careful to  condition before and + deep condition oil bath after. I just ordered amla, brhingeraj, and brhami, I was thinking of trying Brhami+brhingeraj as 1 rinse, then next wash try brhami+amla to get the growth and moisturizing effect is that an OK combo? TIA


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2008)

Lucia said:


> I'm new to these powders, I've been using some henna+ingdigo, and really careful to condition before and + deep condition oil bath after. I just ordered amla, brhingeraj, and brhami, I was thinking of trying Brhami+brhingeraj as 1 rinse, then next wash try brhami+amla to get the growth and moisturizing effect is that an OK combo? TIA


 
Sounds like a couple of awesome mixes to me.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

first, are you all familiar with kapoor kachli powder?  i picked it up yesterday, it's suppossed to be good for growth, hair texture, thickness, etc...

also, i picked up a bag full of powders, only one oil brahmi/amla...what's the difference between a powder rinse (like in a coffeepot) and a paste?  I wanted to use and then rollerset my hair...but it looks like i can't comb my hair after using these products...no?

is the rinse less potent than the paste (Candy mentioned not letting powders get transparent with too much water and all...).  I need to style my hair, so I was wondering...

can someone help me? 

bumping for replies this am!!


----------



## tottzu (Jul 16, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> first, are you all familiar with kapoor kachli powder? i picked it up yesterday, it's suppossed to be good for growth, hair texture, thickness, etc...
> 
> ...


 
I would think the paste form is more beneficial because it is much more concentrated than the tea. The directions on the box is for making a paste. 

I use the tea rinse because my hair is in braids and would be a nightmare trying to get all of the grainules from the paste out of my hair. The tea has been strained to remove the granules. My tea mixtue is dark and not see through. 

I have not tried the kapoor kachli powder. Where did you purchase it?

As I was typing this I was thinking if I can get the henna paste out of my braids why can't I get the amla paste out, hmmmm? I think I will try the paste form sometime, soon.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi, Hon, thanks for replying...

I think i will use tea rinse first - since this will be my first time working with powders...i'd like to try it out gently, first...  I'll move on to pastes later, thanks for that!

I picked up the KK powder from Indian Grocers in Houston.  They had a nice selection, and they were all in season, except for the tulsi...so i left it.  I also picked up Henna, but I used kali mehandi black henna last week, and i don't want henna to turn my nice black hair brown or red.  I wonder can i just continue to use indigo from this point on...instead of going back to henna and then using indigo...

I made a tea rinse using shikakai, brahmi, maka and amla powders...i know, you should only use 3...but i really wanted to use maka.  I am letting the tea brew for a couple of hours.  Last night i oiled my hair and used Elasta QP DPR-11 as a DC and baggied.  It's still on this morning.  I will rinse and re-oil before i use the tea rinse.  I'm so excited!  Pray for me!  I'll post my results.



tottzu said:


> I would think the paste form is more beneficial because it is much more concentrated than the tea. The directions on the box is for making a paste.
> 
> I use the tea rinse because my hair is in braids and would be a nightmare trying to get all of the grainules from the paste out of my hair. The tea has been strained to remove the granules. My tea mixtue is dark and not see through.
> 
> ...


----------



## natieya (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi, I'm in Houston. What store are you referring to exactly?  TIA!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 18, 2008)

I purchased all my powders and brahmi/amla oil at Indian Grocers on Hillcroft and Southwest Freeway - near Harwin/Westpark. They had a nice selection.  Really clean, very friendly...tell them Josie sent ya!

Update:
Yesterday I used my powder rinse and it made my hair hard, but i think i should have oiled more thoroughly, i was kinda put out with that...none of my moisture cons did a thing....i rollerset, saran wrapped and was DIS-gusted.  Truly.  I almost called my old stylist, it was THAT bad -- and I promised myself I would _never_ go there AGAIN.  Then The Holy Spirit brought to my awareness that I had not Carameled in a while...so I pulled my Etae bottle out the freezer, and thought here goes a second try (my husband thought i had lost my mind, doing so much stuff in a day)erplexed  I would _*not*_ lose this battle!!!  I Always Win!

So...I did a caramel treatment (i'm a transitioner) but i preoiled first with Shea Butter - Ladies, after my 2-hour dc with Caramel under bonnet dryer...My hair rinsed like butta!  I then used Trsm Moisturizing Con to cowash (to be honest, i didn't really need it)...and soft as sssssilk!  I then plaited my hair in 4, oiled each section w BrahmiAmla oil and replait and baggied for 1 hour.  I then blowdried each section, scarfed up and went to my fav Dominican stylist -hoy-(today) and she flat ironed my hair after blowing my roots.  

I wish i could post pictures!  My hair is great!  (I od-ed on oil, so i'll know next time.)  My hair is blingin' and blangin'!  It is even thickening up through and through.  I am so blessed to have found LHCF and all of you Healthy Hair Growers!  I know I will reach my goals *and* sooner than I expected!  I can't wait to change the heads of my family and friends one follicle at a time!   You know, I'm blessed so now I can be a blessing!  I'm so hyped!!

*~Br*nze~*



natieya said:


> Hi, I'm in Houston. What store are you referring to exactly? TIA!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 18, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I purchased all my powders and brahmi/amla oil at Indian Grocers on Hillcroft and Southwest Freeway - near Harwin/Westpark. They had a nice selection. Really clean, very friendly...tell them Josie sent ya!
> 
> Update:
> Yesterday I used my powder rinse and it made my hair hard, but i think i should have oiled more thoroughly, i was kinda put out with that...none of my moisture cons did a thing....i rollerset, saran wrapped and was DIS-gusted. Truly. I almost called my old stylist, it was THAT bad -- and I promised myself I would _never_ go there AGAIN. Then The Holy Spirit brought to my awareness that I had not Carameled in a while...so I pulled my Etae bottle out the freezer, and thought here goes a second try (my husband thought i had lost my mind, doing so much stuff in a day)erplexed I would _*not*_ lose this battle!!! I Always Win!
> ...


 
Hey BBB (Blessed-Bronzed-Bombshell), I'm so excited for you. Isn't it wonderfully exciting to know that the Lord is even involved in our hair journey. Wow, thank you for sharing. I mean, I really feel your excitement coming through my computer screen. You go girl, Blessed-bronzed-BombShell.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh, Aggie, you are so special!! I have a special special thanks to you!!!  You have helped me so much and you share so much.  I hope to help half as many as you have.  I pray you receive everything you've prayed for.  And I mean that.  I've been through so much these last 6 years that i thought this was a nightmare that I'd never awake from!  Our Father is concerned with everything that concerns us.  Nothing is too small or too large or too hard for Him!  

Aggie, I love my new name.  That fits me!!!  Thank You!  I am brand new... you know this is the year for New Beginnings, 8-8-08...I am now Blessed Bronzebombshell!!!, at your service.  

Thanks for the support and the encouragement!

*~B*B*B~* 




Aggie said:


> Hey BBB (Blessed-Bronzed-Bombshell), I'm so excited for you. Isn't it wonderfully exciting to know that the Lord is even involved in our hair journey. Wow, thank you for sharing. I mean, I really feel your excitement coming through my computer screen. You go girl, Blessed-bronzed-BombShell.


----------



## Ediese (Jul 18, 2008)

Does anyone know if it is recommended that I wait at least a week after I henna and indigo before I start washing with Ayurvedic powders (Shikikai, Amla, Maka)?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 18, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Oh, Aggie, you are so special!! I have a special special thanks to you!!! You have helped me so much and you share so much. I hope to help half as many as you have. I pray you receive everything you've prayed for. And I mean that. I've been through so much these last 6 years that i thought this was a nightmare that I'd never awake from! Our Father is concerned with everything that concerns us. Nothing is too small or too large or too hard for Him!
> 
> Aggie, I love my new name. That fits me!!! Thank You! I am brand new... you know this is the year for New Beginnings, 8-8-08...I am now Blessed Bronzebombshell!!!, at your service.
> 
> ...


 
Oooooh I love you girl *~B*B*B~* and lots of Hugs and Kisses to you honey. I accept every word of blessings from your lips and may they manifest NOW, in Jesus Name. I pray that life is good to you as God is good to you, always.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 18, 2008)

I made an ayruvedic paste with some V05 condish, Amla powder and Kalpi Tone powder.  How long can I keep this mix before it goes bad?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 18, 2008)

Ediese said:


> Does anyone know if it is recommended that I wait at least a week after I henna and indigo before I start washing with Ayurvedic powders (Shikikai, Amla, Maka)?


 
I would wait about 5 days between them knowing me. In between that time I would be placing most of my concentration on getting my moisture level up some, then go for washing/rinsing with the powders, but everyone's hair is different and might need the entire week in between. See how your hair feels after the henna treatment and watch it for the days following and it will let you know when it would be okay to go ahead with the other powders, okay? Just make sure to keep up with your moisturizing deep conditioning and you should be fine.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 18, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I made an ayruvedic paste with some V05 condish, Amla powder and Kalpi Tone powder. How long can I keep this mix before it goes bad?


 
I know that the rinse last in the fridge for about 4 days so I think the paste would be just about the same amount of time seeing that the rinse is made from the paste **shrug** just my opinion though.


----------



## natieya (Jul 18, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Oh, Aggie, you are so special!! I have a special special thanks to you!!!  You have helped me so much and you share so much.  I hope to help half as many as you have.  I pray you receive everything you've prayed for.  And I mean that.  I've been through so much these last 6 years that i thought this was a nightmare that I'd never awake from!  Our Father is concerned with everything that concerns us.  Nothing is too small or too large or too hard for Him!
> 
> Aggie, I love my new name.  That fits me!!!  Thank You!  I am brand new... you know this is the year for New Beginnings, 8-8-08...I am now Blessed Bronzebombshell!!!, at your service.
> 
> ...





Aggie said:


> Oooooh I love you girl *~B*B*B~* and lots of Hugs and Kisses to you honey. I accept every word of blessings from your lips and may they manifest NOW, in Jesus Name. I pray that life is good to you as God is good to you, always.




Oooh, I love it when my brothers and sisters in Christ get fired up!  You guys rock! And I have to say that it is INDEED wonderful to know we have such a Wonderful Father who loves us so much that He is concerned with EVERYTHING that concerns us...including our hair. I love you guys!!!


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 18, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I know that the rinse last in the fridge for about 4 days so I think the paste would be just about the same amount of time seeing that the rinse is made from the paste **shrug** just my opinion though.



Thanks Aggie! *takes the paste out of the cabinet and puts it in the fridge * 
You're always so helpful


----------



## PassionFruit (Jul 18, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I made an ayruvedic paste with some V05 condish, Amla powder and Kalpi Tone powder.  How long can I keep this mix before it goes bad?




I put my paste in a ziplock in the freezer... was still good 4 weeks later for my next usage


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 18, 2008)

PassionFruit said:


> I put my paste in a ziplock in the freezer... was still good 4 weeks later for my next usage


 
Ohhhh! good idea!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 18, 2008)

natieya said:


> Oooh, I love it when my brothers and sisters in Christ get fired up!  You guys rock! And I have to say that it is INDEED wonderful to know we have such a Wonderful Father who loves us so much that He is concerned with EVERYTHING that concerns us...including our hair. I love you guys!!!


 
ooooh, right back at ya girl natieya. Tears of joy just stung my eyes when I saw your post. I said "Oooooh look Father, another one of Your precious babies". I am so delighted to know that there are many many of us (HIS KIDS) on this forum. I bless Him for giving me all of you as spiritual as well as hair sistas. Love ya honey and much blessings to you.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 18, 2008)

PassionFruit said:


> I put my paste in a ziplock in the freezer... was still good 4 weeks later for my next usage


 
Thanks PassionFruit. I might need to try this so I have just one question, how do you get it warm enough to use on your hair when you're ready for it? Do you put it in the microwave or do you let it sit at room temperature until it warms up naturally? I just want to be prepared just in case I make too much paste and would need to do this.


----------



## AngelDoll (Jul 18, 2008)

natieya said:


> Oooh, I love it when my brothers and sisters in Christ get fired up!  You guys rock! And I have to say that it is INDEED wonderful to know we have such a Wonderful Father who loves us so much that He is concerned with EVERYTHING that concerns us...including our hair. I love you guys!!!


 


Aggie said:


> ooooh, right back at ya girl natieya. Tears of joy just stung my eyes when I saw your post. I said "Oooooh look Father, another one of Your precious babies". I am so delighted to know that there are many many of us (HIS KIDS) on this forum. I bless Him for giving me all of you as spiritual as well as hair sistas. Love ya honey and much blessings to you.


 
AMEN sistas .


----------



## Aggie (Jul 18, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> AMEN sistas .


 
Whoa, you too? Lovely, just lovely.


----------



## PassionFruit (Jul 18, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Thanks PassionFruit. I might need to try this so I have just one question, how do you get it warm enough to use on your hair when you're ready for it? Do you put it in the microwave or do you let it sit at room temperature until it warms up naturally? I just want to be prepared just in case I make too much paste and would need to do this.



let it defrost room temp...   takes about 3 or 4 hours... then I sit the ziplock bag in a bowl of boiling water to warm my paste back up.... knead it well to make sure everything is still mixed up... then apply


----------



## Aggie (Jul 18, 2008)

PassionFruit said:


> let it defrost room temp... takes about 3 or 4 hours... then I sit the ziplock bag in a bowl of boiling water to warm my paste back up.... knead it well to make sure everything is still mixed up... then apply


Oooooh cool. This is fairly easy to do, thanks PF.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey, Nat!

It is indeed a wonderful, beautiful, blessed thing, isn't it? 
We are EVERYWHERE!!!

Much Love to you, too, My H-town LHCF/Spiritual Sista...

Isn't Aggie wonderful?





natieya said:


> Oooh, I love it when my brothers and sisters in Christ get fired up!  You guys rock! And I have to say that it is INDEED wonderful to know we have such a Wonderful Father who loves us so much that He is concerned with EVERYTHING that concerns us...including our hair. I love you guys!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 18, 2008)

And of course you too, AngelDoll!!!  I feel The Anointing in this place!

This is time to worship, praise and Believe God for Miracles - NOW!!!  





AngelDoll said:


> AMEN sistas .


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 18, 2008)

How does this copowder paste work, Passion?  Have you been doing this for some time, now?  I'd like to know your measurements and results...

thanks for sharing!



PassionFruit said:


> let it defrost room temp... takes about 3 or 4 hours... then I sit the ziplock bag in a bowl of boiling water to warm my paste back up.... knead it well to make sure everything is still mixed up... then apply


----------



## PassionFruit (Jul 19, 2008)

copowder paste??  is that where the ladies mix Ayurvedic powders in with conditioners??

I dont do that...tried it once, didnt like it

I make my pastes of various powders, water & a carrier oil


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 19, 2008)

Aggie said:


> ooooh, right back at ya girl natieya. Tears of joy just stung my eyes when I saw your post. I said "Oooooh look Father, another one of Your precious babies". I am so delighted to know that there are many many of us (HIS KIDS) on this forum. I bless Him for giving me all of you as spiritual as well as hair sistas. Love ya honey and much blessings to you.


 

AGGIE! - you are so AWESOME.... You're so sweet - like a chocolate Bunny ..Thank you for your LIGHT on This BOARD!!!!!

OK - So with my Ayurvedic journey so far.... I have had EXCELLENT results.

I am in braids - and plan to be for a while. I had to redo a few - and when I took them out - My hair was Soft Supple and strong. I was a bit afraid of this method and was worried about the "no Poo" feeling - But So far- I have had Powder Success! I will be putting my powders in my old coffee maker for the nice no grit feeling..... I put the liquid in to a tint bottle to make sure my scalp gets its maximum benefits.....

Toodles!


----------



## PassionFruit (Jul 19, 2008)

that coffee maker is a great idea... I planned on using my freebie SENSEO for this purpose...  bout extra pods & all...

I THINK Im gonna BC and then start to do it then


----------



## Ediese (Jul 19, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I would wait about 5 days between them knowing me. In between that time I would be placing most of my concentration on getting my moisture level up some, then go for washing/rinsing with the powders, but everyone's hair is different and might need the entire week in between. See how your hair feels after the henna treatment and watch it for the days following and it will let you know when it would be okay to go ahead with the other powders, okay? Just make sure to keep up with your moisturizing deep conditioning and you should be fine.


 
Thanks Aggie!!! I have the henna in my hair right now. I will definitely wait and up my moisturizing game, before I use the powders. Thanks!!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> AGGIE! - you are so AWESOME.... You're so sweet - like a chocolate Bunny ..Thank you for your LIGHT on This BOARD!!!!!
> 
> OK - So with my Ayurvedic journey so far.... I have had EXCELLENT results.
> 
> ...


 
THANKS SO MUCH SJ. I FEEL THE SAME WAY ABOUT YOU TOO. YOUR POSITIVE ENERGY IS EXPLOSIVE AND QUITE CONTAGIOUS I MIGHT ADD AND I ASK THE FATHER TO BLESS YOU EXCEEDINGLY ABUNDANTLY FOR YOUR KIND WORDS OF ENCOURAGEMENT. HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY MY SWEET SISTER.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2008)

Ediese said:


> Thanks Aggie!!! I have the henna in my hair right now. I will definitely wait and up my moisturizing game, before I use the powders. Thanks!!


 
It was my pleasure Ediese. 

Now as far as what's on my hair right is an experimental mixture of a few powders, my fenugreek tea, and just a little bit of henna and some tresemme conditioner with B5. I am not using it today as a color paste but rather a conditioning paste. I only allowed it to sit in hte sun for one hour on my veranda and now it's on my hair for an hour only, then I'll wash it out. I'll see how this comes out.


----------



## AngelDoll (Jul 19, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Whoa, you too? Lovely, just lovely.


 
Yes, me too. It made me feel so good when I came across your posts. You are such a nice person and you are always willing to help and offer your expertise. I can count on you for answers, even when I don't even ask questions.

May God continue to bestow his blessings upon you.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> And of course you too, AngelDoll!!! I feel The Anointing in this place!
> 
> This is time to worship, praise and Believe God for Miracles - NOW!!!


 
Remember, "when praises go up, blessings come down".



samanthajones67 said:


> AGGIE! - you are so AWESOME.... You're so sweet - like a chocolate Bunny ..Thank you for your LIGHT on This BOARD!!!!!


 
I could not have said it better.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> Yes, me too. It made me feel so good when I came across your posts. You are such a nice person and you are always willing to help and offer your expertise. I can count on you for answers, even when I don't even ask questions.
> 
> May God continue to bestow his blessings upon you.
> 
> ...


 
Oh God bless your heart honey. This one's for you AngelDoll .


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2008)

Ediese said:


> Thanks Aggie!!! I have the henna in my hair right now. I will definitely wait and up my moisturizing game, before I use the powders. Thanks!!


 
I just wanted to add that your siggy pics are showing some awesome progress. You are doing something right for sure. Whatever it is you're doing, keep it up Ediese.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 24, 2008)

update
I just finished my 1st  rinse and my hair was soooo soft and sooo moist after the rinse even before I deep conditioned Im officially hooked and Im on the band wagon  
I used brhami and brhingeraj


----------



## priya19 (Jul 24, 2008)

This is such a great forum...Thanks!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 25, 2008)

This continues to be a great great method.

I DC'd over night ( instaed of oiling) in my braids - and did the warm rinse, Amla & Shiakaikai wash - and then afterward used conditioner.

WOW. A few days ago - I used my shampoo - and used conditioner - and my scalp was dry - and my hair was frizzy - but not today.

Ayruvedvic methods will be staying with me forever.

I am getting cornrows next mothn, and this will be my method of choice!


----------



## Lucia (Jul 27, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> This continues to be a great great method.
> 
> I DC'd over night ( instaed of oiling) in my braids - and did the warm rinse, Amla & Shiakaikai wash - and then afterward used conditioner.
> 
> ...



me too who knew some plant leaf powder could be so moisterizing 
you learn somthing new every day


----------



## pureebony (Jul 27, 2008)

I will be getting a weave done soon, can I still use this regime on weaved hair?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 27, 2008)

pureebony said:


> I will be getting a weave done soon, can I still use this regime on weaved hair?


 
Honestly, I wouldn't if I were you. It's too hard to wash out the powders between the weave tracks and even if you just use a tea rinse, I relly feel tht it would be very hard for you to properly DC and keep moisturized to the level it will need to be DC'ed using these powders, but this is just my opinion. Someone else may have some experience in doing this though and may chime in hopefully.


----------



## pureebony (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for that!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jul 27, 2008)

I just use my powder mix [brahmi,shakakai, and bhringraj]. I prepooed w/ shakakai oil over night, then right before i washed I put some alma oil in my hair.When I first started I added too much distilled water to my mix, so i guess I did a rinse [wanted a paste]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. After I conditioned w/ ntm deep conditioner, i couldnt find my leave in so I just sealed it with shakakai oil. Even w/ my mistake my hair is so soft
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I also was wondering how often can I wash w/ the powders?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Aug 2, 2008)

How often can you apply henna?  Is it okay to apply every week?  I like the results and would like to do more often....

TIA


----------



## gn1g (Aug 10, 2008)

Don't know how I missed this one, coming back to read all 8 pages wish the book was still available anyone want to send it too me via e-mail?


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 10, 2008)

pureebony said:


> I will be getting a weave done soon, can I still use this regime on weaved hair?



You can brew the powders into a "tea" and simply used to "water" for between the tracks. Simply boil the water, steep for a bit as you would tea, and strain out the herbs. Voila!




Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> How often can you apply henna?  Is it okay to apply every week?  I like the results and would like to do more often....



Yeah, you can if you want. On some people, it acts similar to a protein and causes brittleness. Maybe cassia might be an option if you want to do it that often because henna will leave color every time it's applied.


----------



## pureebony (Aug 10, 2008)

jamaraa said:


> You can brew the powders into a "tea" and simply used to "water" for between the tracks. Simply boil the water, steep for a bit as you would tea, and strain out the herbs. Voila!




Ooh thanks!!


----------



## joib (Aug 16, 2008)

OK, I just finished all 29 pages and off to do some more research. Thanks ladies


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 16, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> I just use my powder mix [brahmi,shakakai, and bhringraj]. I prepooed w/ shakakai oil over night, then right before i washed I put some alma oil in my hair.When I first started I added too much distilled water to my mix, so i guess I did a rinse [wanted a paste]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somehow I missed this one. You can wash w/ the powders as often as you like...just like you'd use a shampoo.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 16, 2008)

When I get my stash, I will be doing this. Thank you for putting it in simple mode. I will be srcitching with coconut oil until I get my alma oil.


----------



## LovinLocks (Aug 16, 2008)

Found it, ordered it.  Thanks Ms. C.


----------



## LovinLocks (Aug 16, 2008)

Hurricane, good for you.  I am excited for your too.  Can't wait 'til my stuff arrives.


----------



## hurricane (Aug 16, 2008)

Did my first rinse today. Very excited. I used Candy C's technique. I ordered her products and book since this is very new to me. Thank you soooooo much Candy. 

I pre-poo'd with amla, coconut, and castor oil. Did not want any dryness. Rinsed out, poured the tea over my hair and concentraed on my scalp and ends. Let it sit for about 2 minutes, rinsed for 10 minutes with suave conditioner, and deep condition. When I put my deep conditioner in I could still feel some granules ( deep conditioner ORS, amla oil, and coconut oil) Let it sit for 20 minutes. Then rinsed out very well to get the remaining granules out, squeezed out my ends and sealed with avo'coco moisturizing oil. Pinned hair back and air dried.


----------



## Candy_C (Aug 18, 2008)

hurricane said:


> Did my first rinse today. Very excited. I used Candy C's technique. I ordered her products and book since this is very new to me. Thank you soooooo much Candy.
> 
> I pre-poo'd with amla, coconut, and castor oil. Did not want any dryness. Rinsed out, poured the tea over my hair and concentraed on my scalp and ends. Let it sit for about 2 minutes, rinsed for 10 minutes with suave conditioner, and deep condition. When I put my deep conditioner in I could still feel some granules ( deep conditioner ORS, amla oil, and coconut oil) Let it sit for 20 minutes. Then rinsed out very well to get the remaining granules out, squeezed out my ends and sealed with avo'coco moisturizing oil. Pinned hair back and air dried.



Your are so very welcome!!


----------



## Candy_C (Aug 18, 2008)

Sorry guys the excerpt has EXPIRED so please please dont pm me for it as i do not like turning people away!

you can purchase the book, i have half price offers on too, where the growth powdered tonic isnt available but all the vital information is

you can choose ebay:

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/merchant/naturalhaircare_cherie

(US customers, please use a currency converter online to find out how much you will be charged its very simple just use google and type in *"currency converter"*)

or you can order via the website http://www.myspace.com/naturalhairsecrets

(where the ebook is also available)

Thankyou for your ongoing support and success stories that you have been emailing me

you will be featured (with permission) on my new website

Cherie


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 5, 2008)

Subscribing to read later


----------



## LovinLocks (Sep 5, 2008)

LovinLocks said:


> , good for you.  I am excited for your too.  Can't wait 'til my stuff arrives.




It's hereeee!!!  By golly I didn't order the booook.  I am whining big time 'cause of the wait to get it.  Dag, I'm mad (at me).  I just went on e-Bay and ordered.

But, I do have some Avo Coco Hair Creme and Herbal Hair Tonic.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 11, 2008)

This is a wonderful method,,,


----------



## snowbal2200 (Nov 14, 2008)

Ladies beware of Candy C aka Cherie.  She ripped me off.  She is a crook just like stinastina.  I ordered through her myspace page and she never sent the items or responded to my emails.  The only time she responded is when I filed a claim with paypal.  Unfortunately, paypal could only recover $7.00 of my $47.00 order.  She never responded to my emails again.  I guess she figured jokes on me.  Well, I feel what goes around comes around.  I see she stated on her webpage that her store is closed because she is creating a website.  I guess she has gotten a taste of how much money she could really get by setting up a website like stinastina did and then rip people off that way.  Well, I just want to warn you ladies against Candy C (Cherie).  Many people like to prey on us through these hairboards so it is always great to keep each other informed about unscrupulous, predators.

Just wanted to give you ladies a heads up!!!!

Happy growing!


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 15, 2008)

snowbal2200 said:


> Ladies beware of Candy C aka Cherie.  She ripped me off.  She is a crook just like stinastina.  I ordered through her myspace page and she never sent the items or responded to my emails.  The only time she responded is when I filed a claim with paypal.  Unfortunately, paypal could only recover $7.00 of my $47.00 order.  She never responded to my emails again.  I guess she figured jokes on me.  Well, I feel what goes around comes around.  I see she stated on her webpage that her store is closed because she is creating a website.  I guess she has gotten a taste of how much money she could really get by setting up a website like stinastina did and then rip people off that way.  Well, I just want to warn you ladies against Candy C (Cherie).  Many people like to prey on us through these hairboards so it is always great to keep each other informed about unscrupulous, predators.
> 
> Just wanted to give you ladies a heads up!!!!
> 
> Happy growing!



What a rediculous post. Based on crossed wires you intend to sabotage my small home business?

I have no idea who Stincista is, but from the sounds of it i am nothing like them. You experienced a case of crossed wires, Paypals format has changed and it look as though you had recovered ALL of your refund from me EXCEPT the $7. So thankyou for taking a personal matter way out of context; and posting it as public knowledge before reading your mail. I have 100's of customers using my products and this method is TRIED AND TRUE. The old adage what "goes around comes around" is one i truly believe in, but how does it fit with your isolated case? This was MERELEY a misunderstanding.. I do not make "jokes" out of anybody.

Making out like i'm sort of predator, when i give away information for free, hair products for free....psh, i'm absoloutely livid that you would do something so immature like this. 

My computer is broken, and you know this, in the email you said "i dont care if your computer is broke" so therefore what am i meant to do as a human being? If you do not care then how are you meant to understand. 

Anyway besides the post, i hope all my hair sisters are doing well wth their hair and my techniques i have given over the many years on this board, i havent dissapeared my computer is in a mess and therefore have had to temporarily close shop.

Books are still available periodically via ebay though.

I have some great news too, i am working at a salon now with a stylist, and i am to open up a small office offering hair health services...so i am on my way to getting a store!!!!!! How exciting!

That Black hair and beauty magazine will be out early 2009  The editor choses what she wants at the time and fits with the theme. I recieved an email from her (Irene) saying that i can expect it to be a big article and an interesting read

So, as i know when ONE customer experiences a bad experience/wrong end of the stick incident it can make my whole business look a shambles, but i have had literally a handful or less of less satisfactory experiences which i have always amended. The rest are happy hair growers with photos and ratings of each and every one of my products

2009 is a new year and i have big plans, hopefully commencing with the article (as you can tell i'm sooooooo itching for it to be published i just hope it wont take long)

Take care, and email me 

Cherie


----------



## Aggie (Nov 15, 2008)

snowbal2200 said:


> Ladies beware of Candy C aka Cherie. She ripped me off. She is a crook just like stinastina. I ordered through her myspace page and she never sent the items or responded to my emails. The only time she responded is when I filed a claim with paypal. Unfortunately, paypal could only recover $7.00 of my $47.00 order. She never responded to my emails again. I guess she figured jokes on me. Well, I feel what goes around comes around. I see she stated on her webpage that her store is closed because she is creating a website. I guess she has gotten a taste of how much money she could really get by setting up a website like stinastina did and then rip people off that way. Well, I just want to warn you ladies against Candy C (Cherie). Many people like to prey on us through these hairboards so it is always great to keep each other informed about unscrupulous, predators.
> 
> Just wanted to give you ladies a heads up!!!!
> 
> Happy growing!


 
I understand that you might feel hurt and it is warranted to feel that way but personally I think this is just wrong. First of all, a post like this should be in the Vendor review forum and second of all, you should not call someone a thief outright like this. There might have been a misunderstanding or miscommunication with your order or it could have gotten lost via shipping. That happens sometimes. 

I know I ordered from her a few months back and I received my order and I live in the Bahamas where it is very difficult to get international orders shipped. It took a long while to get here, but I was expecting that especially since it was coming from the UK. Overall, I was pleased with my shopping experience with her.

*ETA: Thank you Candy_C* for your help and support over the last few months. The valuable info you shared with us about the usage of ayurveda products are very much appreciated. Again, thank you honey.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 15, 2008)

snowbal2200 said:


> Ladies beware of Candy C aka Cherie. She ripped me off. She is a crook just like stinastina. I ordered through her myspace page and she never sent the items or responded to my emails. The only time she responded is when I filed a claim with paypal. Unfortunately, paypal could only recover $7.00 of my $47.00 order. She never responded to my emails again. I guess she figured jokes on me. Well, I feel what goes around comes around. I see she stated on her webpage that her store is closed because she is creating a website. I guess she has gotten a taste of how much money she could really get by setting up a website like stinastina did and then rip people off that way. Well, I just want to warn you ladies against Candy C (Cherie). Many people like to prey on us through these hairboards so it is always great to keep each other informed about unscrupulous, predators.
> 
> Just wanted to give you ladies a heads up!!!!
> 
> Happy growing!


 

I am sorry that you had this expereince, However, I think that Candy has worked very hard to be helpful to so many folks.......That I find it unusual that she would mistreat someone.

*Candy, *
*When I read this - I thought...."Hmmm....This is weird.". and Dismissed it..... So please do not think your business or your goals are jeopardized!!!! You have helped my hair so much.....*


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 15, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I understand that you might feel hurt and it is warranted to feel that way but personally I think this is just wrong. First of all, a post like this should be in the Vendor review forum and second of all, you should not call someone a thief outright like this. There might have been a misunderstanding or miscommunication with your order or it could have gotten lost via shipping. That happens sometimes.
> 
> I know I ordered from her a few months back and I received my order and I live in the Bahamas where it is very difficult to get international orders shipped. It took a long while to get here, but I was expecting that especially since it was coming from the UK. Overall, I was pleased with my shopping experience with her.
> 
> *ETA: Thank you Candy_C* for your help and support over the last few months. The valuable info you shared with us about the usage of ayurveda products are very much appreciated. Again, thank you honey.


 

*Hi Aggie!!!*


----------



## Aggie (Nov 15, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> *Hi Aggie!!!*


 
 SJ. Girl I  and so happy to see you.  Where have you been girlfriend? Good to see you again. 

OT:  I have been a little MIA for a while myself, busy with learning new material from my job....very intense and I am so glad that's over now, WHEW!!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 15, 2008)

Aggie said:


> SJ. Girl I  and so happy to see you. Where have you been girlfriend? Good to see you again.
> 
> OT: I have been a little MIA for a while myself, busy with learning new material from my job....very intense and I am so glad that's over now, WHEW!!!


 

Girl... School. I will be hanging around here in Dec, and Jan, then - back to schoolwork.

Smooches!!!!!

ETA: is that YOU in that picture???? If it is - you are STUNNING....


----------



## Aggie (Nov 15, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Girl... School. I will be hanging around here in Dec, and Jan, then - back to schoolwork.
> 
> Smooches!!!!!
> 
> ETA: is that YOU in that picture???? If it is - you are STUNNING....


 
Lol, yes girl, that's me and thanks for the compliment. Good luck on your exams.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 15, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Lol, yes girl, that's me and thanks for the compliment. Good luck on your exams.


 

WHAT??? That is you? Did you cut your hair? Is that a wig?  GORGEOUS! YOU are a hottie! ( That is said in the most respectful, Married woman manner!!!)


----------



## Aggie (Nov 15, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> WHAT??? That is you? Did you cut your hair? Is that a wig?  GORGEOUS! YOU are a hottie! ( That is said in the most respectful, Married woman manner!!!)


 
Lol, yeah I know and yes it's a wig. I will get a trim in December, but not that short.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 10, 2008)

I just love this thread.... Bumping to ask how many are on this regimen?


----------



## sunshinelady (Dec 10, 2008)

Did this ever get resolved?  There have been a lot of complaints it seems.



snowbal2200 said:


> Ladies beware of Candy C aka Cherie.  She ripped me off.  She is a crook just like stinastina.  I ordered through her myspace page and she never sent the items or responded to my emails.  The only time she responded is when I filed a claim with paypal.  Unfortunately, paypal could only recover $7.00 of my $47.00 order.  She never responded to my emails again.  I guess she figured jokes on me.  Well, I feel what goes around comes around.  I see she stated on her webpage that her store is closed because she is creating a website.  I guess she has gotten a taste of how much money she could really get by setting up a website like stinastina did and then rip people off that way.  Well, I just want to warn you ladies against Candy C (Cherie).  Many people like to prey on us through these hairboards so it is always great to keep each other informed about unscrupulous, predators.
> 
> Just wanted to give you ladies a heads up!!!!
> 
> Happy growing!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 10, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> Did this ever get resolved? There have been a lot of complaints it seems.


 


Who knows....  I care more about the method than this crap.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 14, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Who knows.... * I care more about the method* than this crap.


 
, Amen to that sista.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2009)

for Amazing!


----------



## ladycage (Jan 4, 2009)

Can you use a moisturizing powder by itself?  Or with Amla oil?  I have Maka powder and Amla, Vatika oils can I use those for now or do I have to buy the other powders before I can start?  Also can you use any moisturizing conditioner to condition the hair when using ayuverda, I have cholestrol or Nexxus Humectress can I use those?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 4, 2009)

ladycage said:


> Can you use a moisturizing powder by itself? Or with Amla oil? I have Maka powder and Amla, Vatika oils can I use those for now or do I have to buy the other powders before I can start? Also can you use any moisturizing conditioner to condition the hair when using ayuverda, I have cholestrol or Nexxus Humectress can I use those?


 

You can use moisturizing powders by themselves. The only powders I wouldn't recommend using by themselves are Shikakai and Aritha (They strip the hair that's why it's important to use them with moisturizing powders). Since you're just starting out with this, I suggest you try a recipe posted by LongHairDontCare.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=228123

You can tweak it to your liking. However, I would suggest using a few teaspoons of your favorite powder with your moisturizing condish. Use enough condish for one use. Mix condish, powder, oil, and a few drops of Essential oil (Peppermint, Rosemary, etc) in a bowl. 

Don't forget to read all Ayurvedic threads before beginning an Ayurvedic regimen. There's alot of good information and you can avoid setbacks. Hope this helps.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2009)

ladycage said:


> Can you use a moisturizing powder by itself? Or with Amla oil? I have Maka powder and Amla, Vatika oils can I use those for now or do I have to buy the other powders before I can start? Also can you use any moisturizing conditioner to condition the hair when using ayuverda, I have cholestrol or Nexxus Humectress can I use those?


 
ladycage - I would check the ingredients list for the protein content on the cholesterol you have and if it is too high up the list, say in the first 5 ingredients, then I'd say it has too much protein in it and would cause more damage than good. Some cholesterols are very moisturizing nad others have more protein in them. 

I believe that some of the ladies here indicated that Lekair Cholesterol would be considered more of a protein conditioner than a moisturizing one. But if you use it, pay close attention to how your hair feels afterwards. If it's hard and stiff almost, then that means the conditioner you're using has too much protein in it. I use the Lustrasilk Shea Butter with mango cholesterol as a moisturizing conditioner with no problems at all.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey, how often are you ladies doing cowashes with the powders mixed in your cond.? I'm doing 2 times a week, is it ok to do more????


----------



## Platinum (Jan 4, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Hey, how often are you ladies doing cowashes with the powders mixed in your cond.? I'm doing 2 times a week, is it ok to do more????


 
Flow, I've been doing it almost everyday now and I haven't had any problems. As a matter of fact, I believe LongHairDontCare still does it 5-6 times a week as well.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Hey, how often are you ladies doing cowashes with the powders mixed in your cond.? I'm doing 2 times a week, is it ok to do more????


 


Platinum said:


> Flow, I've been doing it almost everyday now and I haven't had any problems. As a matter of fact, I believe LongHairDontCare still does it 5-6 times a week as well.


 
I totally agree. This co-wash is very gentle flowinlocks because of the conditioners and oils.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 4, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Flow, I've been doing it almost everyday now and I haven't had any problems. As a matter of fact, I believe LongHairDontCare still does it 5-6 times a week as well.


 

Lol, ok it's on!!!!!!


----------



## hurricane (Jan 4, 2009)

I have been co-washing daily with brahmi powder and suave humectress. I'm addicted.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 4, 2009)

Hurricane!!!! Where ya been? I'm glad to hear that you're still doing Ayurveda.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 4, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I totally agree. This co-wash is very gentle flowinlocks because of the conditioners and oils.


 

Thanks Aggie!!! Actually I'm not using this cowash, I have  been doing Alma,Bhrami, & Bhringhaj mixed in with Suave cond., but thanks to you and a few others I now add Fenugreek, Nettle, & Horsetail to this mixture, I have been doing this for a few weeks, & I don't know if it's my imagination, but not only is my hair thriving, but it seems to be growing much faster. I also have a mixture of these powders in an oil I infused.


----------



## Noir (Jan 4, 2009)

ladycage said:


> Can you use a moisturizing powder by itself?  Or with Amla oil?  I have Maka powder and Amla, Vatika oils can I use those for now or do I have to buy the other powders before I can start?  Also can you use any moisturizing conditioner to condition the hair when using ayuverda, I have cholestrol or Nexxus Humectress can I use those?


I personally do not do not do the powder co wash, I prefer to use them in the traditional way but many of the ladies do and have reported great results with it. 

Maka (Bhringaraj) powder and Amla and vatika oils are all moisturizing so you do not need to worry about about mixing them with other herbs. They are all fine to use on their own. Cleansing herbs such as Shikakai, Aritha and Haritaki can have a drying effect so it is  better to pair those with conditioning herbs such as Brahmi, Bhringaraj, Hisbiscus... Also some people find that Amla powder (not the oil)  can be slightly drying which I have found to be true also. Amla is highly acidic (one of the highest sources of vit c) so be cautious if you plan to use Alma powder on its own or the popular Shikakai + Amla mix. Make sure that your hair is saturated with oils prior to the paste/tea rinse (oil head bath/pre-poo) first and DC with a moisturing condish after.

HTH


----------



## hurricane (Jan 4, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Hurricane!!!! Where ya been? I'm glad to hear that you're still doing Ayurveda.


 _____________________________________________________________

Hey Platinum girl. Ike threw us for a loop but everything is okay. Yes, I am still doing the ayurveda. I love it. I'm thinking about getting braids and wear them for about four weeks. I think I will try samanthajones steam technique when I get braids. Keep in touch.

Shout out to Candy C. By the way, I had no problems recieving anything from her. Sorry to hear that others did.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 4, 2009)

I had a homemade oil similiar to yours, Flow but my hubby threw it out. I'm guessing he must have taken a sip because I had just infused it and pour it into a glass. I was planning on using it for scalp massages. What are you using your oil for?


----------



## KPH (Jan 4, 2009)

hurricane said:


> I have been co-washing daily with brahmi powder and suave humectress. I'm addicted.


 

i have been doing the same except I have been using amla powder


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 4, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I had a homemade oil similiar to yours, Flow but my hubby threw it out. I'm guessing he must have taken a sip because I had just infused it and pour it into a glass. I was planning on using it for scalp massages. What are you using your oil for?


 

  Pretty much the same thing, scalp massages, to keep my hair lubed up, and basically just to keep these herbs in my hair even when I don't cowash.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Thanks Aggie!!! Actually I'm not using this cowash, I have been doing Alma,Bhrami, & Bhringhaj mixed in with Suave cond., but thanks to you and a few others I now add Fenugreek, Nettle, & Horsetail to this mixture, I have been doing this for a few weeks, & I don't know if it's my imagination, but not only is my hair thriving, but it seems to be growing much faster. I also have a mixture of these powders in an oil I infused.


 
Yup, your hair does seem to be thriving pretty well using ayurveda products FL. Keep it up honey.


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 17, 2009)

The first 20 ladies to *email me *with their default email address can get this pdf. for free (you may have to search via my website for my email dont think i can post either)

Thanks x


----------



## Auburn (Jan 17, 2009)

Any update pictures Candy?


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 17, 2009)

Auburn said:


> Any update pictures Candy?



Hey, of course, when i get round to washing my hair properley - i have just moved house


----------



## Auburn (Jan 17, 2009)

Groovy! congrats! I cant wait to see them. Your hair is nice and Ive been considering going Ayurvedic myself.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 17, 2009)

Candy_C said:


> The first 20 ladies to *email me *with their default email address can get this pdf. for free (you may have to search via my website for my email dont think i can post either)
> 
> Thanks x


 
What is your website im interested in ayurvedic powders


----------



## vnheath (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Candy,
Dont know if someone already asked this or not (I tried to read all the threads but I got tired). Is it okay to use megatek while practicing ayurvedic? 

Thanks


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 17, 2009)

Can I just pm you. There's no where in your fotki your email, and I don't see it in your "about me Section"? For your pdf


----------



## LadyD (Jan 18, 2009)

There is an email on her website.  I mailed yesterday but I didn't hear anything.  I hope it's working.  Or maybe I was too late to get a copy.


----------



## pureebony (Jan 19, 2009)

where is her email can't find it either?


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 19, 2009)

my website is: myspace.com/naturalhairsecrets

find my email on there 

And yes i have just got round to sending the first batch of Pdf.'s

Theres a few more available

I'm notbeing strict i've sent way more than 20 so far


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 19, 2009)

My "about me" section has been updated


----------



## pureebony (Jan 19, 2009)

FOUND IT!!! yeah!!!


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 20, 2009)

How did you find it?

I'm interested in knowing if those who were doing the ayurvedic thing are still incorporating them?

I still am thats for sure, bui havent washed my hair in at least two weeks and my scalp isnt even irritated...itching, yes, but it seems that even when i leave my hair unwashed for longer than usual whilst using Ayurveda, it doesnt counteract  the benefits, my hair is growing like crazy once again.


----------



## pureebony (Jan 20, 2009)

I bought the powders ages ago, a whole box full,I want to incorporate it into my regime.

Is there a reason why I can't print it?


----------



## Faith (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a quick question.  Has anybody created a brahmi/amla spray?  I'm thinking of boiling some water adding those 2 powders, straining the grit out then using it as a daily spray?  Would that work or bad idea?


----------



## baby42 (Jan 30, 2009)

Candy_C said:


> my website is: myspace.com/naturalhairsecrets
> 
> find my email on there
> 
> ...


 i cant get into your sitedo i have to join my space?


----------



## kaykaybobay (Feb 1, 2009)

I would like to know if a daily spray would be good as well.


----------



## Amerie123 (Feb 1, 2009)

Faith said:


> I have a quick question. Has anybody created a brahmi/amla spray? I'm thinking of boiling some water adding those 2 powders, straining the grit out then using it as a daily spray? Would that work or bad idea?


 


kaykaybobay said:


> I would like to know if a daily spray would be good as well.


 

I'm NO AYURVEDIC EXPERT AT ALL, but the only reason why i would say that's a bad idea, because if I'm not mistaken, you are supposed to rinse that stuff out, and not manipulate your hair while that stuff is in it. However, if you plan on rinsing it out after you spray, then that may work. I don't know. I HTH.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Feb 1, 2009)

ty for the answer   I probably wont use a leave in spray.

I did get powders I ordered from Ruchita Ayurveda, now I just gotta figure out how to use em all.  I have the following:
Kalpi tone
Aritha
Amla
Brahmi
Shikakai
and Heenara Hair pack Powder


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 5, 2009)

kaykaybobay said:


> I would like to know if a daily spray would be good as well.



BAD IDEA! Ayurvedic rinses are for rinsing out only

plus it'll go bad and be stinky


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 5, 2009)

baby42 said:


> i cant get into your sitedo i have to join my space?



Nah, anybody can view 

Try again.. i guess


----------



## dyamonds10 (Feb 5, 2009)

What's your opinion on preventing split ends. I am rinsing and using oils but because its so cold I have been wearing my hair straight and today I noticed some split ends. Please help!!! Thanks


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Feb 5, 2009)

Candy, thanks for all the information you've given on using these powders.  I have been using them since August, I think, and my hair has never been better.  Once I stopped using them during the holidays and lots of my hair care fell through, I had to end up cutting off much of the growth I had achieved.  I'll count my losses, but pick back up on teh good habits.  What rinse combo's are you using now?  Right now, I'm doing amla, shikakai and brahmi, 2:1:1 ratio.   I coat my hair with oil the night before and massage my scalp really well.  The day of, I rinse for 10 minutes with hot water, and then I make my rinse and put in a spout bottle nad just pour it over my head three times.  I let it sit for like 4 minutes and do not manipulate my hair, and then I rinse for another 10 minutes.  I then run through a cheapie conditioner, rinse and then deep condition.  

Am I doing everything right?  Is there anything I should do differently or am I okay?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Candy, thanks for all the information you've given on using these powders. I have been using them since August, I think, and my hair has never been better. Once I stopped using them during the holidays and lots of my hair care fell through, I had to end up cutting off much of the growth I had achieved. I'll count my losses, but pick back up on teh good habits. What rinse combo's are you using now? Right now, I'm doing amla, shikakai and brahmi, 2:1:1 ratio. I coat my hair with oil the night before and massage my scalp really well. The day of, I rinse for 10 minutes with hot water, and then I make my rinse and put in a spout bottle nad just pour it over my head three times. I let it sit for like 4 minutes and do not manipulate my hair, and then I rinse for another 10 minutes. I then run through a cheapie conditioner, rinse and then deep condition.
> 
> Am I doing everything right? Is there anything I should do differently or am I okay?


 

I am no expert - but this is how I do it!


----------



## Faith (Feb 5, 2009)

I decided to do the amla & brahmi liquid afterall.  I apply it to my scalp daily (not a braid spray..tried it and didn't like it) and it's been going very well.  I refrigerate it so it doesn't go bad.  And my hair seems to be growing more than usual.  I'm pleased.  

My question is if these powders are only for rinsing then what happens when you create oils from them?  Do you rinse those oils out then?


----------



## Kimbosheart (Feb 5, 2009)

Ah, so I know it says to let your hair airdry but I can't. So is it totally bad to do the rinses, oil rinse, DC then blow dry. once a week. I liked the rinse when I tried it this week. Will I not see any benefit at all because I blowdry and style?


----------



## joyandfaith (Feb 5, 2009)

Am I crazy or does Mahabringharaj (sp?) oil give anyone else a headache.  I've used it 3 times and each time I've noticed that after I massage it in I have a headache


----------



## Aspire (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi.  I am new to LHCF and researching these Ayurveda hair remedies.  I have read through this thread as well as others and read about them on some of the websites.  However, I can not tell them apart.  So I have 3 questions. Can you educate a sista and tell me:

- Which are strengthening and which are nourishing/moisturizing?  They all seem to say the same thing.  

- If it matters how long you leave them in - does more time mean better results? Some say to leave in up to 8 hours.  

- Have you ever mixed these powders with clay such as rhassoul (sp) for a cleanser?

Thanks so much in advance.

Peace and Blessings


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 10, 2009)

Faith said:


> I decided to do the amla & brahmi liquid afterall. I apply it to my scalp daily (not a braid spray..tried it and didn't like it) and it's been going very well. I refrigerate it so it doesn't go bad. And my hair seems to be growing more than usual. I'm pleased.
> 
> *My question is if these powders are only for rinsing then what happens when you create oils from them? Do you rinse those oils out then?*






No, I don't always rinse out the oils, it's how I keep the herbs in my hair when I'm not dcing or cowashing with them.


----------



## Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

^^ Thanks for responding.  I started using the powders (amla and brahmi) in oil today and my scalp has been tingling/itchy all day which for me is a good thing.  It's how it felt before and I got 1"


----------



## Denise11 (Mar 11, 2009)

Do I have to wait 7 days to relax my hair if I'm using amla or the other moisturizing powders? And if so, why, if they are moisturizing and doesn't cause dryness?

Please Candy and others, explain this to me because I'm relaxing on the 20th. TIA!


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 11, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> Do I have to wait 7 days to relax my hair if I'm using amla or the other moisturizing powders? And if so, why, if they are moisturizing and doesn't cause dryness?
> 
> Please Candy and others, explain this to me because I'm relaxing on the 20th. TIA!


 

I relaxed my hair the day after using the herbs with no problems. Amla is not moisturizing, it is Acidic. Aritha, Neem, Shikakai are also drying but have multiple benefits, the more moisturizing ones are Bhrami, Bhringraj, Fenugreek, & Hibisicus.


----------



## Denise11 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you flowinlocks!


----------



## Denise11 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Candy. How long was your hair before you started using Ayurveda?


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 11, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> Hi Candy. How long was your hair before you started using Ayurveda?


 

I don't think she's a member any longer.


----------



## Denise11 (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh, okay. That's why she doesn't have a pm option. I am often reminded that I'm still new here.LOL 

Thanks again flowinlocks! You keep coming to my rescue. I appreciate it!


----------



## Denise11 (Mar 12, 2009)

Does anyone know how long Candy_C's hair was before she started Ayurveda? I want to know because she has great growth but I want to know if it's just in her genes. I don't want to start this and just get the same amt. Of growth that I'm use to getting (1/2 inch per month).

My hair is strong and it doesn't break. I'm just doing it for the growth. Should I leave well enough alone (as my mama says)?


----------



## hurricane (Mar 13, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> Does anyone know how long Candy_C's hair was before she started Ayurveda? I want to know because she has great growth but I want to know if it's just in her genes. I don't want to start this and just get the same amt. Of growth that I'm use to getting (1/2 inch per month).
> 
> My hair is strong and it doesn't break. I'm just doing it for the growth. Should I leave well enough alone (as my mama says)?


___________________________________________________________

*I have tried her method and the tea rinsing was too drying for me. But the good thing about ayurveda is that you can do other things. You can mix the powders in condish. for a co-wash or use the paste. I do the later two. *


----------



## Denise11 (Mar 13, 2009)

hurricane said:


> ___________________________________________________________
> 
> *I have tried her method and the tea rinsing was too drying for me. But the good thing about ayurveda is that you can do other things. You can mix the powders in condish. for a co-wash or use the paste. I do the later two. *



Thanks hurricane. I'm just stumbling around here trying to find something different that will grow my hair faster.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 22, 2009)

great post subscribing


----------



## Fleurzty (Mar 22, 2009)

I started using Amla a few weeks ago and I love it. I know many people experienced dryness using it but I had the opposite reaction. It does not dry my hair out at all. I, in fact, get more curl definition after using Amla and am having to use less products to style. I'll try adding it to my conditioner next weekend and see what the results are from that.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 22, 2009)

joyandfaith said:


> Am I crazy or does Mahabringharaj (sp?) oil give anyone else a headache.  I've used it 3 times and each time I've noticed that after I massage it in I have a headache


I haven't used the oils, but I know that the warm water rinses and massages can give you a headache sometimes, if you don't go rest, or to sleep right after. hth


----------



## Lucia (Mar 22, 2009)

Faith said:


> I decided to do the amla & brahmi liquid afterall.  I apply it to my scalp daily (not a braid spray..tried it and didn't like it) and it's been going very well.  I refrigerate it so it doesn't go bad.  And my hair seems to be growing more than usual.  I'm pleased.
> 
> My question is if these powders are only for rinsing then what happens when you create oils from them?  Do you rinse those oils out then?



thanks for posting your results, I was rinsing 2x/week during the summer and fall, before I put my hair up in a weave closure unit, but I moisturize with conditioner diluted with water, but I've been trying to find a way to keep doing my ayurveda while my hair's in the weave, this sounds perfect I'll just add it to my diluted condish mixture.


----------



## Faith (Mar 22, 2009)

Be careful Lucia.  I ended up having more buildup than I thought I would.  My conditioner was diluted enough.  I'm not sure I would advice it in hindsight unless you were sure you weren't getting massive buildup.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Mar 22, 2009)

*I had a question about something ayurvedic but I have forgotton. I guess i'll just make a comment. I love ayurvedic tea rinses and cowashes. I am not totally 100% ayurvedic I am finding for my hair I  have to rotate products because my hair will build up a resistance to the product and the product will become ineffective for my hair.*


----------



## Lucia (Mar 23, 2009)

Faith said:


> Be careful Lucia.  I ended up having more buildup than I thought I would.  My conditioner was diluted enough.  I'm not sure I would advice it in hindsight unless you were sure you weren't getting massive buildup.


thanks, I'm going to take it down soon, so I'll see if there's a lot of build up I haven't had hardly any build up with the diluted conditioner, I also boiled a small amount of Ayurvedic powers with water before letting it cool. It cant be more then when I used Scurl and oils while braided, now that was some build up.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 3, 2009)

**Great info!!! Subscribing**


----------



## Ruby True (May 17, 2010)

Just thought I would let you know Candy_C  has a  website http://cheriehair.com/default.aspx with  info and  products.


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 19, 2010)

subscribing


----------



## sydaree (Aug 8, 2010)

this is a great post. so much useful information.Thanks Candy.


----------



## Embyra (Sep 9, 2010)

great thread is anyone still doing this on a regular?


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Sep 9, 2010)

^Yes, for the most part. I do tea rinses 2x a week, and a shikakai co-wash 1x a week.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 10, 2011)

Where can I purchase this book?


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 10, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> Where can I purchase this book?


@growinghealthyhair,

http://cheriehair.com/SpecialOffers.aspx

Gone now gone, before you cause some trouble


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 10, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva

lol. Why do you say that?? And thanks for the link.  Is the book no good or something?? Lol.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 20, 2012)

flowinlocks said:


> I relaxed my hair the day after using the herbs with no problems. Amla is not moisturizing, it is Acidic. Aritha, Neem, Shikakai are also drying but have multiple benefits, the more moisturizing ones are Bhrami, Bhringraj, Fenugreek, & Hibisicus.


 
flowinlocks do you still use these?  I'm just starting, but I want to make sure that using Amla ang bhringraj before a relaxer isn't a big deal.  I'd like to use it today and maybe another day this week before I relax thursday/friday.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 20, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> @flowinlocks do you still use these?  I'm just starting, but I want to make sure that using Amla ang bhringraj before a relaxer isn't a big deal.  I'd like to use it today and maybe another day this week before I relax thursday/friday.




I have never had any adverse reactions from using the powders before relaxing. I would caution using the more drying powders as they may strip the hair a bit too much before the relaxing process. Other than that you should be fine. I have been totally lazy this year with my Ayurveda. I seriously need to get back on it.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 20, 2012)

flowinlocks so how do you do yours?  (when you did it).  I'm thinking to mix the two amla and bhringraj (which I think are both moisturizing) with some water then also with conditioner as a pre treatment then cowash.  I did that with just the amla last week and my hair felt strong and clean.


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 20, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> @flowinlocks so how do you do yours?  (when you did it).  I'm thinking to mix the two amla and bhringraj (which I think are both moisturizing) with some water then also with conditioner as a pre treatment then cowash.  I did that with just the amla last week and my hair felt strong and clean.




Amla is not moisturzing. It's acidic that's why your hair felt clean. I would usually make a paste out of the moisturizing powders and cond. Or use them as a tea. MAKE SURE you pre oil the hair. If you are a newbie at this please make sure to go back and read some of the Ayurveda threads. For more cleansing I use Amla and Shikaki and a tea rinse. Then follow with a cond. paste with Bhringraj/Maka and Brahmi.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks flowinlocks  I'll continue reading


----------



## larry3344 (Jun 18, 2017)

Bumping does anyone have candy_c's book


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2017)

I haven't seen this thread in ages. I might try to make some Ayurvedic infused oils. Powder wouldn't be a good idea for me because my hair is loc'd now.

@larry3344 you may be better off just going through the Candy C threads to try to get the info that you're looking for. There were some members who ordered products as well as the book but never received their stuff.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Jun 27, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> Bumping does anyone have candy_c's book



I found a copy in my email. I can you pm you when I get home.


----------



## larry3344 (Jun 27, 2017)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> I found a copy in my email. I can you pm you when I get home.


Yeah thankd


----------



## Sally. (Dec 18, 2017)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> I found a copy in my email. I can you pm you when I get home.


can you please send me a copy as well?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 18, 2017)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> I found a copy in my email. I can you pm you when I get home.



Me, too! Can I get a copy via email? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## diyahj (Dec 18, 2017)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> I found a copy in my email. I can you pm you when I get home.


Can I please get a copy?


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 18, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I haven't seen this thread in ages.* I might try to make some Ayurvedic infused oils.* Powder wouldn't be a good idea for me because my hair is loc'd now.
> 
> @larry3344 you may be better off just going through the Candy C threads to try to get the info that you're looking for. There were some members who ordered products as well as the book but never received their stuff.



I've not seen this thread in a long time, either.  It makes me want to make some infused oil, too! Prior to Cherie's departure [Candy C], she left LHCF with a wealth of information.

I have NEVER seen an Indian person, practicing Ayuverda , use oil on their hair in PREPARATION for the use of powders. *This concept was introduced and given to us by Candy C*.

In general, Indian people use the oil then wash the hair. Or, they use the powders and wash the hair. From my limited observations, this tends to be and has become the standard of how women with afro-textured hair use Ayuverda powders: oil your hair, apply the powders -2 steps. Using powders is a standard 2 -step process for women with afro-textured hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 18, 2017)

I love this thread!


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Dec 18, 2017)

I actually learned about oiling the hair before powders from some other hair boards I use to frequent around 2003-2004.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Dec 18, 2017)

Sally. said:


> can you please send me a copy as well?





YvetteWithJoy said:


> Me, too! Can I get a copy via email? Many thanks in advance!





diyahj said:


> Can I please get a copy?



PM me your email address & I’ll send it to you


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 18, 2017)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> I actually learned about oiling the hair before powders from some other hair boards I use to frequent around 2003-2004.



Thank you for the information about the other boards.


----------



## Kells (Dec 18, 2017)

I remember reading Candy C's threads from way back in the day when she was still here! 
My current Reggie is based on the information that she left.

I never got her book though.
@VinDieselsWifey , is there a way that the file could just be uploaded to this thread so that you wouldn't have to inbox repeatedly?
....or is it even small enough to do that?


----------



## fifigirl (Dec 18, 2017)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> PM me your email address & I’ll send it to you


Please if you don't mind, i pm"d you with my email addy! I would've to read the book as well


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Dec 18, 2017)

Kells said:


> I remember reading Candy C's threads from way back in the day when she was still here!
> My current Reggie is based on the information that she left.
> 
> I never got her book though.
> ...



The book is a 21 pg pdf file & I don't know how to upload it here


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 19, 2017)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> The book is a 21 pg pdf file & I don't know how to upload it here


Maybe by using Google docs?


----------



## Kells (Dec 19, 2017)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> The book is a 21 pg pdf file & I don't know how to upload it here




In the comment field, when you're making a comment, press the 'upload a file button' while making your comment and see if you can't attach it from the file location where you have it saved and it would just post like a regular comment...as a downloadable link, I imagine.


Only if you don't mind trying it though, just a suggestion


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 19, 2017)

*Note: *The document didn't print for me in the form of the original pdf. But, it prints in the format I have posted. Click on the  document, and an arrow point will appear in top right corner of the document. Click on that and that will take you to Google Drive. At the top right corner, you will see a printer icon. Print the document from there. You can have it in electronic and hard-copy form.

@Sally
@YvetteWithJoy
@Kells
@fifigirl
@diyahj
@larry3344
@VinDieselsWifey
@Platinum


----------



## Kells (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Jetblackhair (Dec 19, 2017)

Thank you for posting @Chicoro.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2017)

@Chicoro 


Thank you Ms. Lady!  Very Helpful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2017)

Been using: APB's Ayurvedic Hair Creme


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 19, 2017)

@Chicoro You rock!  I saved it to read later.


----------



## fifigirl (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks so much @Chicoro @VinDieselsWifey


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 20, 2017)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> I found a copy in my email. I can you pm you when I get home.


Would you please send to me as well. I just read the whole thread!


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 20, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> *Note: *The document didn't print for me in the form of the original pdf. But, it prints in the format I have posted. Click on the  document, and an arrow point will appear in top right corner of the document. Click on that and that will take you to Google Drive. At the top right corner, you will see a printer icon. Print the document from there. You can have it in electronic and hard-copy form.
> 
> @Sally
> @YvetteWithJoy
> ...


You are aweeeesommme


----------



## larry3344 (Jun 6, 2021)

Bump.... this is for those who want to get Candy_c’s book for Ayurvedic treatments.


----------



## Lita (Jun 7, 2021)

Wow!! I forgot all about this thread.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------

